# Seguimento América do Norte - 2014



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

A primeira semana de 2014 promete ser muito fria nos EUA. 

A previsão para sexta e de mínima inferiores a -10ºC em Nova York, -18ºC em Boston, -8ºC em Washington e próximo de -25ºC em Chicago no domingo e na segunda.


----------



## Cenomaniano (2 Jan 2014 às 12:51)

North Polar vortex comes to Ohio

twitter


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 05:32)

A forte onda de frio e a nevasca que atingem boa parte dos EUA, provocaram muitos acidentes e cancelamentos de voos. Em Boston o acumulado de neve chega a 17 cm e a temperatura neste momento e de -17ºC, mas deve baixar dos -20ºC ao amanhecer, mais frio do que previsto anteriormente. No estado de Indiana em alguns lugares a neve acumula pouco mais de 15 cm, já no estado de Illinois há acumulados de até 40 cm. O maior acumulado de neve até o momento ocorreu em Boxford, Massachusetts com 53 cm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 05:50)

Washington





Corey Clarke

Indianapolis




joefreed: http://instagram.com/p/iqty7wnOhj/

Logan Circle






Franklin Square, downtown DC




Kaitlin Sandin

NW DC by the Cathedral




@livingdeadjax

Dawsonville, GA 




Matt Newman

Arlington VA




Daniel Goldberg

Chicago - Imagem: AP





Tempestade de Inverno Hercules


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 06:07)

02/01/2014


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 06:10)

Vista do Empire State Building em NY.


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2014 às 20:50)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/1/342470 

E cá??


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 22:50)

Nova York


















Fotos: G1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 22:52)

Partes do Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos devem amanhecer neste sábado com sensação térmica de até 50ºC abaixo de zero. Fortes nevascas atingiram entre ontem e hoje o Norte e o Nordeste americano. Milhares de voos foram cancelados, inclusive do Brasil para Nova York. Em Boston, nevou meio metro. E o frio vai piorar. O chamado vórtice polar, que pelo próprio nome diz atua no polo, vai se posicionar no começo da semana sobre o Meio-Oeste americano, o que trará temperatura abaixo de zero para 90% do território americano continental. As mínimas podem atingir valores de 40ºC a 50ºC negativos em muitas cidades do Norte americano na terça com recordes históricos de décadas ou um século, conforme a cidade. Alguns meteorologistas dizem que a terça podem ser um dos dias mais frio dos últimos 150 anos no país e cogitam até que o jogo entre Green Bay Packers e o San Francisco 49ers pela NFL no domingo poderá entrar para a história como o realizado com frio mais intenso em toda a história da liga, superando o Ice Bowl de 1967.

Fonte: Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

Southburg, CT

Fargo, ND


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:39)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:46)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

https://twitter.com/severestudios/status/419191122108219392/photo/1/large


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Que saudades deste tempo!  É algo extremo mas passar por um evento assim é algo surreal; o mundo para, literalmente, à nossa volta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jan 2014 às 17:37)

Grand Forks, ND

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrZ1-I2G6d4"]1-4-14 Grand Forks, ND Blizzard *Zach Hargrove* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

St Louis, Indianapolis e Detroit podem registrar até amanhã acumulados de neve de até 30 cm.







17h UTC


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Grand Forks, ND
> 
> 1-4-14 Grand Forks, ND Blizzard *Zach Hargrove* - YouTube




Eles estão a viver um verdadeiro The Day After Tomorrow. Mas a reequilibrar o Hemisfério Norte está a Europa com temperaturas de Primavera ahaha


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jan 2014 às 18:39)

hurricane disse:


> Eles estão a viver um verdadeiro The Day After Tomorrow. Mas a reequilibrar o Hemisfério Norte está a Europa com temperaturas de Primavera ahaha


 A imagem e de ontem, mas mostra o que tu disse, as anomalias estão positivas em praticamente toda a Europa.





Imagem: Metsul


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Jan 2014 às 02:12)

Quase tao frio quanto a Siberia


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> A imagem e de ontem, mas mostra o que tu disse, as anomalias estão positivas em praticamente toda a Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde é possível arranjar estes mapas?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Onde é possível arranjar estes mapas?


 Scan_Ferr, peguei esse mapa no facebook da Metsul, pesquisei para ver se encontrava o link do site que tem esses mapas, porém não encontrei, aí mandei um e-mail para metsul e estou esperando a resposta deles, assim que me responderem posto o link do site para você.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:25)

Neva 1" (2,54 cm) por hora em St. Louis.




@DavidComotto

Neva forte também em Chicago, imagem de  @JordanChard20 e @laurenperry95 do Aeroporto Internacional Midway.





Indianapolis @SimonStormRider


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

The Weather Channel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201401051647-KBIS-NOUS43-PNSBIS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:47)

Centro de St. Louis @ stormhighway 





Indianapolis @mikeseidel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

@NWSTallahassee











Temperaturas atuais


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

St. Louis, MO


Weatherford, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

7.9" of snow reported at Indianapolis, IN airport/NWS office at 3:06 PM EST @severestudios
24.000 pessoas estão sem energia na cidade de Indianapolis.

Um avião caiu em Aspen, CO.
Até o momento sem informações de vítimas.





@ CMorrisSinger


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

Uma morte e dois feridos confirmados no acidente ocorrido em Aspen, CO.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2014 às 10:22)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

*Milhões de norte-americanos preparam-se  para enfrentar um recorde de frio em Nova Iorque, no nordeste e no centro dos Estados Unidos, onde é esperada uma descida maior nas temperaturas sentidas,  que podem chegar aos -50 Celsius. *

A onda de frio polar, sem precedentes nos últimos 20 anos, acompanhada  de neve e de chuva gelada, já provocou uma dezena de mortos numa semana.  O frio sente-se desde o norte dos Estados Unidos e do vizinho Canadá, tendo-se  espalhado para o centro e oeste, ameaçando as regiões mais meridionais tradicionalmente  poupadas, como Tennessee e Alabama. 

A neve que desde sexta-feira cobre o nordeste dos Estados Unidos e o  leste do Canadá, e tem perturbado os transportes aéreos, pode agora atingir  uma vasta região que vai do sul do Mississippi até Ohio, de acordo com os  serviços de previsão do tempo. 

No nordeste norte-americano, que registou forte quedas de neve na sexta-feira,  o estado de emergência foi decretado em Nova Jérsia e no Estado de Nova  Iorque. 

"As temperaturas mais baixas nos últimos 20 anos vão afetar o norte  e centro dos Estados Unidos após uma frente fria ártica. Combinadas com  rajadas de vento, as temperaturas vão cair para níveis potencialmente mortais",  segundo os serviços de meteorologia norte-americanos. 

De acordo com as autoridades, que alertam repetidamente para a precaução  aos habitantes, a estas temperaturas as lesões cutâneas graves são fáceis  de ocorrer depois de apenas alguns minutos de exposição. 

A população foi ainda advertida contra o risco de carros bloqueados  e estradas geladas devido ao rebentamento de canalizações de água, e em  várias cidades os moradores foram aconselhados a ficar em casa e fazer reservas  alimentares. 

Milhares de voos foram atrasados ou cancelados, como no Aeroporto Internacional  O'Hare de Chicago, um dos mais frequentados. De acordo com o site especializado  em aviação "flightaware.com" mais de 4.200 voos com destino ou partida nos  Estados Unidos registaram atrasos no domingo. 

Em Nova Iorque, o aeroporto John F. Kennedy esteve fechado durante duas  horas na manhã de domingo, após a saída de pista de um avião devido à neve  e às fortes rajadas de vento. 

Nos estados do centro e norte do país, as previsões dos serviços meteorológicos apontam para que se registem temperaturas "entre -23C e -29C, com mínimas  que podem cair durante a noite para -34C" e rajadas de vento que podem  fazer com que o frio sentido atinja -45C ou mesmo -51Celsius. 

Os habitantes de Chicago também foram avisados para o frio dos próximos  dias. A cidade pode registar hoje repetir o seu recorde de temperatura mais  baixa durante o dia, -24C, um nível atingido a 18 de janeiro de 1994 e  a 24 de dezembro de 1983. 

As autoridades alertam que o pior ainda está para vir com os registos  de frio - alguns que datam de 20 e 30 anos - a puderem ser batidos até  terça-feira no norte e no nordeste dos Estados Unidos, mas também em algumas  partes do sudeste. 

O governador de Illinois, Pat Quinn, descreveu a tempestade que atingiu  o país como "um recorde para o livro dos recordes", acrescentando que é  necessário assegurar que "toda a gente está segura". 

O Canadá também se está a preparar para enfrentar temperaturas abaixo  de zero  -17  C em Toronto terça-feira - e queda de neve de até 25 cm  que foram anunciados para a quarta maior cidade da América do Norte. 

Fonte:
Lusa
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...se-para-enfrentar-frio-recorde-de--50-graus-1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2014 às 15:41)

15h UTC






Lake Effect 





@stormchaser4850 
 Flint,MI:16.2" Columbia City,IN: 16.2" Paulding,OH:14" Chicago: 13.5" St. Louis: 12.5" Indianapolis: 11.4"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2014 às 15:51)

52% dos EUA está coberto pela neve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Totais de neve em Indiana: https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201401061322-KIND-NOUS43-PNSIND
https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201401061549-KIWX-NOUS43-PNSIWX

O estado do Tennessee declarou estado de emergência.

 Pana IL


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

Sondagem 12z do GFS.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jan 2014 às 19:30)




----------



## Ziemann (7 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

10ºC em Miami!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jan 2014 às 15:38)

Shawn Reynolds e Hank Cain - Chicago


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jan 2014 às 15:39)

@WeatherNation 
NEW RECORD LOWS: Mobile, AL (14°) & Pensacola, FL (19° - tied 1924).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jan 2014 às 15:40)

http://www.infoclimat.fr/cartes/obs...male-sur-12h/amerique-du-nord-etats-unis.html


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Shawn Reynolds e Hank Cain - Chicago



Brutal, rico congelador.


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2014 às 16:43)

Umas fotos do lago Michigan que mais parece uma cena de um filme:





Fonte:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hebdo-Meteo/291819634178429


----------



## Ziemann (7 Jan 2014 às 17:15)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 01:39)

@JimCantore

7th snowiest week on RECORD for Chicago: https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php?pid=201401080055-KLOT-NOUS43-PNSLOT


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

Cheektowaga NY - Rich Pawlewski






Thundersnow! Lowville, NY


----------



## Ziemann (8 Jan 2014 às 12:35)

O monstro polar começa a se afastar da costa leste dos EUA.

(Sondagem 06z do GFS)


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2014 às 14:00)

Impressionante


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

Breve explicação sobre todo este frio nos EUA.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather...7?hootPostID=e252a9144a565e85c2e1431bfa8bd26f


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

Farol St. Joseph junto ao lago Michigan.   










Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17016253042.136084.57221253042&type=1&theater


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 16:22)

*@stormchaser4850 *
Select frigid lows this morning: Crane Lake,MN: -33º Grand Forks,ND: -28º Mount Washington,NH: -24º Aberdeen,SD: -14º Marquette,MI: -9º

*@JimCantore* 
The 20"+ snow club: Watertown, NY 26.5", near Croghan, NY 25.0", Orchard Park. NY 22.0"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 16:28)

Findlay, Ohio

Novi, Michigan

Grand Forks, ND

Toledo, OH

Pittsboro, IN 

Spring Hill, TN


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Farol St. Joseph junto ao lago Michigan.



Essas imagens são do ano passado. De qualquer forma nestes dias até está bem mais gelado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Essas imagens são do ano passado. De qualquer forma nestes dias até está bem mais gelado.



Tens razão, obrigado pelo o reparo. 
Sim, o farol deve estar na mesma irreconhecível.


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2014 às 17:58)

Video impressionante do que os animais fazem para sobreviver nestes momentos!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=569305819830528


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 18:09)

St. Joseph, Michigan - Kirk M. Maxey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2014 às 18:14)

Cataratas do Niágara -  Occupy Weather


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Mais uma foto:




http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...rio-congela-las-cataratas-del-niagara-2992671


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2014 às 22:52)

https://www.facebook.com/karen.m.rickard


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Algumas pessoas parece que não têm os parafusos todos como o caso deste senhor


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Teles disse:


> Algumas pessoas parece que não têm os parafusos todos como o caso deste senhor



é assim que se ganha dinheiro, ele apostou em como sairia assim para a rua, e os outros apostaram que ele não era maluco, só que enganaram-se ... apanha-se uma gripe, mas ganha-se muito dinheiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

beleza divina.

















Em 1911 e 1933 (foto) ocorreu em porpoções semelhantes. Não sei qual terá sido sem ser essa altura algo igual a este ano.


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

Autor desconhecido:


----------



## Cenomaniano (10 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Chama-lhe divino, chama. Ora vejam o efeito da expansão do gelo causado pelo vento.


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2014 às 01:47)

Fenômeno de bolas de gelo muito curioso do lago Michigan:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

*Especial - Seca épica na Califórnia e os ciclos climáticos*: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...ca_épica_na_Califórnia_e_os_ciclos_climáticos


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 06:29)

Outra forte onda de frio já começou a atingir os EUA.
Acumulados de neve devem chegar próximos dos 30 cm hoje no nordeste dos EUA.
As mínimas previstas são de -21ºC em Chicago, -12ºC em Washington DC, -13ºC em Nova York, -26ºC em Minneapolis, -21ºC Indianopolis e -15ºC em Boston.











Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/centgrtlakes.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 06:35)

Chicago: http://earthcam.com/usa/illinois/chicago/wrigleyfield/
















Imagens:  Eric Paul,  John Contreras e  mademoiselle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 16:30)

Snow falls in New York City - via @Adman_Tucker





Snowstorm hits Newark airport - via @SLeoVideo





Snow covers streets of Manhattan - via @SanaAndTheCity





@TGweather





Cincinnati, OH @tysalesrecruit





Washington @JimCantoe





Indianopolis @seanwthr


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 18:15)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Scan_Ferr, peguei esse mapa no facebook da Metsul, pesquisei para ver se encontrava o link do site que tem esses mapas, porém não encontrei, aí mandei um e-mail para metsul e estou esperando a resposta deles, assim que me responderem posto o link do site para você.


Scan_Ferr, perdão pela grande demora em responder.
Fiquei esperando por semanas, porém a Metsul não respondeu aos meus e-mails, aí fui perguntando via mensagem particular para meus colegas de outro fórum e um deles soube me responder.
O site que tem os mapas e este: http://models.weatherbell.com/gfs.php, porém infelizmente você precisa fazer um cadastro e pagar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

Almost 10 inches of snow reported in Morgantown, W.V. - @weatherchannel

NY -  @nyuniversity





Bethlehem, Pa. -  @roxygirlnyc24





Brooklyn, New York -  @KawaDavid





Baltimore - @really_sharrie





Times Square -  @teaHappiness





Aeroporto de Newark, N.J - @scott2h2o


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2014 às 20:51)

O maior acumulado de neve até o momento e em Griffith, Indiana, com cerca de 51 cm. Milhares de voos foram cancelados hoje. Os estados de Delaware e New Jersey declararam estado de emergência devido a tempestade de inverno.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2014 às 00:20)

Como ela cai em NY:

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLDH6KA7geQ#t=96


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2014 às 04:21)

Boston: http://155.41.140.126/home/homeS.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2014 às 04:41)

NY -  Allison Papson





Washington -  Craig





Hartford - De Brad Luck





@Rolandos99





Falls Church -  Ian Wiggins


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2014 às 04:56)

Connecticut: http://bookstore.uconn.edu/webcam.html

Hanover, Nova Hampshire - @Derecho8






Boston - @colleenglenney





Washington - @islivingston


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2014 às 05:01)

http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/wx/afos/p.php?pil=RERNYC&e=201401220034


----------



## Ziemann (22 Jan 2014 às 13:01)




----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

A costa leste dos USA vai continuar com temperaturas glaciares durante a próxima semana.
O meteograma do GFS para Nova York impressiona.

Ver aqui!

Por sua vez, o Alasca, que vê todo o "seu frio" arrastado para a Costa leste dos USA, vai ter uma semana com temperaturas quase de primavera.

Anomalias previstas para a próxima semana:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2014 às 20:09)

América, onde tudo acontece! 



> Deep Freeze in Midwest, Northeast to Be Prolonged
> Alex Sosnowski
> By Alex Sosnowski, Expert Senior Meteorologist
> January 22, 2014; 5:20 AM
> ...



*Fonte: Accuweather*


----------



## Ziemann (23 Jan 2014 às 12:55)




----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

Bastante bom o artigo no blog do Jeff Masters sobre isto, com imagens e mapas bastante interessantes:

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2616


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

Winter waterspout over Cayuga Lake -  Aaron Godert


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2014 às 20:20)

@debora_INFO7 
Una modelo de EU captó desde el aire el momento exacto en el que la Tormenta Janus llegaba a NuevaYork, wow!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 02:28)

Neva agora em cidades da Louisiana e Mississippi

Região central da Louisiana





Natchez, MS, pelo que li e raro nevar nessa cidade.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

A titulo de curiosidade, deixo aqui o meteograma para georgetown, cidade do estado de Delaware que fica à mesma latitude de Lisboa.. 
impressionante... 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.70&lon=-75.39&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


----------



## Ziemann (25 Jan 2014 às 00:54)




----------



## Ziemann (26 Jan 2014 às 15:27)

By Kristina Pydynowski, Senior Meteorologist
January 26, 2014; 7:59 AM

*Next Polar Plunge Could Be Winter's Coldest*

The next blast of brutal cold will grip most of the eastern two-thirds of the United States early this week and could yield the lowest temperatures so far this winter in many communities.
While harsh cold is returning to the Midwest and Northeast this weekend, it will pale in comparison to what will follow for Monday through Wednesday.
The impending polar plunge will rival the frigid days from earlier this January for the coldest daytime highs and nighttime lows so far this winter. This does not include South Florida.
The arctic air is first plunging into the Upper Midwest, northern Plains and northern Rockies this Sunday, then will continue pressing to the south and east through Tuesday.






While highs will be held to the 30s southward to the I-10 corridor, the Midwest and Northeast are bracing for the harshest conditions.
Minneapolis, Chicago and other communities in the Upper Midwest will endure two consecutive days of subzero highs Monday through Tuesday. Overnight lows will drop to 20 below zero or lower from North Dakota to the western suburbs of Chicago.
Grand Forks, N.D., will bottom out at around 30 below zero.
Across most of the Northeast, highs will be held to the single digits and teens Tuesday and Wednesday.






Biting winds will usher in the frigid air, creating dramatically colder AccuWeather.com RealFeel® temperatures. Where snow is covering the ground, the winds will worsen the situation for motorists by blowing and drifting the snow around.
RealFeel® temperatures will be extremely dangerous across eastern North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin and Upper Michigan Sunday night, ranging from 50 below zero to 60 below zero.
Frostbite can develop in a matter of minutes on exposed skin during such intense cold.
Along the leading edge of the invading cold will be an Alberta Clipper, set to spread a few inches of snow from the Great Lakes and northern New England through Monday.
The clipper's arctic front is being accompanied by another band of snow showers and squalls that is spreading from the Dakotas to the Midwest.






While Detroit already set a January snow record, the clipper may cause other Midwestern cities to follow suit. Once the cold takes up residence, the lake-effect snow machine will be cranked up across the Great Lakes.
Snow will also drop along the Front Range of the Rockies, including Denver, as the cold presses southward.
AccuWeather.com meteorologists are also monitoring the possibility of the cold setting the stage for snow to develop across the South.
More details on this snow potential will be given in the upcoming days.



Fonte: AccuWeather


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jan 2014 às 16:50)

12Z NAM is not letting up with historic snow totals for parts of the Southeast US. The accumulation near the coast (FL panhandle for example) is likely far exaggerated, but the overall threat of snow/ice in areas that are not used to this type of weather is increasing. Coastal Carolinas need to be on the lookout as well.





Southern Snow: GFS is now in much better agreement with the NAM. Expect the National Weather Service to begin issuing winter statements/advisories tonight.





imagens de 28storms.com


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jan 2014 às 18:48)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 18:01)

@TWCBreaking

Atlanta, GA






Carrollton, GA





Knoxville, TN





Atlanta, GA @weatherchanneL





Fort Payne, AL @severestudios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Natchitoches,  LA @weatherchannel





Petal, MS @stormchaser4850





Atlanta, GA





28storms.com
2" + of snow in parts of Central Louisiana (via Constance Griffin in Georgetown, LA)


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

Também já cai alguma neve no aeroporto de New Orleans.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

*Um grande homem que primou pela salvação de uma vida.*

What's the big deal? asks doctor who walked 6 miles in snow to perform life-saving brain surgery (video)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Outra forte onda de frio está atingindo os EUA. 
Os acumulados de neve em alguns locais passa dos 40 cm. 
Pelo menos 6 pessoas morreram em acidentes de trânsito.
Milhares de voos foram cancelados e cerca de 100 mil pessoas estão sem energia. 






Imagem de Vivien Mallick


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

1" = 2,54 cm
Leesburg, IN - 12"
New Somerset, OH - 12"
Hannibal, MO - 13"
Barnes, KS - 12.8"
Alta Vista, KS - 12.6"
Osage City, KS - 12.5"
Warsaw, IN - 12"
Emmett, KS - 12"
Eskridge, KS - 16"
Enterprise, KS - 15.2"
Manhattan, KS - 14"
Lawrence, KS - 14"
Topeka, KS - 13.5"
Hope, KS - 13"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

@meteolp

NY


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:36)




----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2014 às 21:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

Major snow storm on the way for parts of the Southeast & Northeast
Note: This is still just one model solution. Some areas will see lower totals due to ice/sleet mixed in.





28storms.com







@NWSAtlanta


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Fev 2014 às 04:51)

Imagem de 28storms.com da possível formação de um Nor'easter entre quinta e sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

@beerandracing a photo shared on FB, Hwy 70 near Raleigh-Durham airport





@JimCantore Glenwood, NC 





@ValarieBwvw93 Hamilton AL





@WillBrinson Downtown Raleigh! (Via @WRAL)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

Cerca de 3 mil voos cancelados e 500 mil pessoas sem luz nas Carolinas e Geórgia.
Um tornado foi reportado no Condado de Polk, Flórida.

Ellijay, GA





Regina, Canadá


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

> A major winter storm slamming much of the Northeast is creating something called "thundersleet."
> 
> The unusual weather phenomenon has been reported in Virginia and is now heading to the Washington D.C. area, according to a Facebook status posted by the Virginia Weather Network.
> 
> Thundersleet is exactly what it sounds like. It happens when thunder and lightning occur at the same time as sleet or freezing rain. The mash-up of weather events is extremely rare, according to a 2009 article from Scientific American which notes that "less than 1 percent of observed snowstorms unleash thundersnow, according to a 1971 NSW study."






http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-thundersleet-2014-2


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 00:43)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rqpTLBb6M"]GOES Satellite Video of Feb. 12, 2014 Snowstorm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:48)

Gore, Virginia. Via Michaela Raines






@ellieeugenia in Harrisburg-Summerville area in Augusta, trees /lines down up this street a far as you can see.





Litchfield, PA. Via Carol N John






The latest view in Mt Pocono, PA. Sent in by Steve Bower Jr 





@WDBJ7: This is what #I-81 looks like at 141 in Roanoke County. I-81 there is at a standstill.





@chrisjbritt: 93 North of Boston is a parking lot.





Snow in Hackettstown, NJ. Via Glenn Seckinger





NY





Gastonia, NC


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Neste momento Thundersnow em Nova Iorque. 

Podem ver em directo aqui:
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsrobo1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

Na quinta (20) e sexta (21) há riscos de tempestades severas e tornados em alguns estados do Meio-Oeste, Sul e Leste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2014 às 03:26)

A tempestade de inverno que atinge o Meio-Oeste dos EUA, deve chegar nesta terça as regiões da Nova Inglaterra e do Meio-Atlântico.
Cerca de 2000 voos foram cancelados nesta segunda.






Chicago @TWCBreaking


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2014 às 03:34)

Áreas dos Estados Unidos que estavam cobertas por neve na manhã de segunda-feira. 
As áreas em cor rosa têm mais de 40 cm de neve.





@arturjacobus


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

> California is experiencing its worst drought since record-keeping began in the mid 19th century, and scientists say this may be just the beginning. B. Lynn Ingram, a paleoclimatologist at the University of California at Berkeley, thinks that California needs to brace itself for a megadrought—one that could last for 200 years or more.
> 
> As a paleoclimatologist, Ingram takes the long view, examining tree rings and microorganisms in ocean sediment to identify temperatures and dry periods of the past millennium. Her work suggests that droughts are nothing new to California.
> 
> ...



http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...-record-agriculture-pdo-climate/#.UwJ-6fldWao

Lá vão os preços dos alimentos subir (por motivos reais e devido aos especuladores que vão querer lucrar fácil).


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

A seca na Califórnia assume contornos mais preocupantes porque tem uma dívida gigantesca. Se ela se prolongar vai ser muito problemático.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2014 às 01:00)

Chuvas de granizo e ventos fortes são esperados amanhã (19) para parte dos estados de Kansas e Missouri.
As chances de ocorrência de tornados e pequena.





No dia 20 os estados mais afetados pelas tempestades devem ser Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Geórgia, Arkansas, Missouri, Tennessee, Illinois, Kentucky, Indiana e Ohio.
As chances de ocorrência de tornado serão moderadas para as regiões oeste e central do TN,  norte e centro do MS, noroeste do AL e oeste e centro de KY.





No dia 21 tempestades severas e alguns tornados podem ocorrer nos estados de New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, Virgínia, Carolinas do Norte e Sul, Geórgia e Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

@MarkVogan: Cold month of March on the way for the US, according to the CFSv2 (Climate Forecast System)


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2014 às 09:17)

O vortex polar na origem do fenómeno climático de frio na América do Norte:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI3yUuLEQEw#t=51"]NASA's AIRS Sees Polar Vortex Behind U.S. Big Chill [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

Fonte: NASA\JPL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Primeiro "moderate risk" de 2014.
O "moderate risk" deve-se ao fato da possível formação de uma linha de tempestades, que pode gerar ventos fortes e prejudiciais, afetando principalmente parte dos estados de Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky e Indiana.









> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK *
> * NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> * 0613 AM CST THU FEB 20 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2014 às 15:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2014 às 21:21)

Severe Thunderstorm Watch 9:http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0009.html
Severe Thunderstorm Watch 10: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0010.html
Tornado Watch 11: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0011.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2014 às 21:21)

Confirmado tornado perto de Arenzville, IL.

@severestudios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 02:17)

Biggest snow reports:
Goodhue, MN - 8"
Manly, IA - 7.5"
Plainview, MN - 7.5"
Oronoco, MN - 7.1"
Austin, MN - 7"
Albert Lea, MN - 6.8"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Até o momento 12 tornados reportados.
Não há relatos de fatalidades. 
Há relatos de danos em algumas cidades causados pelos ventos fortes e inundações também estão sendo registradas. 












http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 02:19)

@madison_shaww: Hayti, MO











Steele. Mo @jonjones50






@ShiremanFarms: Earlier tornado that was on the ground north of Concord, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 02:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 02:26)

Imagem: 28storms.com


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Ontem tivemos 13 tornados reportados.






Mapa de alertas emitidos ontem: 75 tornado warning e 258 severe t-storm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

De Ethan Mulnix - Kentucky


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

Assim como ontem o maior risco deve-se ao fato da linha de tempestades, que pode provocar ventos fortes e prejudiciais em parte dos estados da Geórgia, Flórida, Virgínia e Carolinas do Norte e Sul.
Há risco de ocorrência de alguns tornados.








> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0653 AM CST FRI FEB 21 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Fev 2014 às 16:08)

Neste momento temos em vigor dois "Tornado Watch" e um "Severe Thunderstorm Watch": http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

Update: NWS confirms brief but strong EF-2 tornado hit the Fort Payne, AL area just after midnight last night: http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/wx/afos/p.php?pil=PNSHUN&e=201402220003

Hoje tivemos 4 tornados reportados.
Dois tornados foram reportados na Geórgia, um em Maryland e outro na Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 04:05)

NWS confirma até o momento 29 tornados: IL-9, AL-4, MS-3, NC-3, OH-2, MO-2, KY-2, IN-1, GA-1, MD-1, LA-1
Houve um tornado EF-0 no Condado de Saint Mary's, Maryland, este tornado foi apenas o segundo relatado em fevereiro no estado desde 1950. 
O último tornado  ocorrido em fevereiro no estado foi em 13 de fevereiro de 1966.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

NWS confirma até o momento 32 tornados: IL-11, AL-4, MS-3, NC-3, OH-2, MO-2, KY-2, IN-1, GA-2, MD-1, LA-1
Até o momento foram confirmados 14 EF0, 14 EF1 e 4 EF2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 02:09)

Minnesota 






























Imagens: @KBlackstone, @gouletn96 e @smartencute


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Tempestades estão atingindo agora o Centro-Norte da Flórida.
Dois tornados warnings estão em vigor.

Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southeast.php





Daytona


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 21:18)

Transmissão ao vivo: http://www.wftv.com/videos/news/wftv-live-event-1/v7PNh/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Imagem de Daytona e falsa.   
Granizo em Sanford, FL  @lilserf


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

@stormchaser4850


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

Na Califórnia:





http://www.businessinsider.com/folsom-dam-illustrates-california-drought-2014-2

Já saiu notícia de que o café pode subir 50% por causa da seca no Brasil. Bom, tendo em conta que a maioria das frutas e vegetais consumidos nos EUA vêm da Califórnia e esta encontra-se numa situação crítica, penso que os preços destes dois tipos alimentares também vão subir.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Uma tempestade de neve atingiu a província de Ontário, Canadá e provocou inúmeros acidentes.
Ao vivo: http://www.cp24.com/video?clipId=68596


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

@stormchaser4850


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Choveu e pode chover mais na região da Califórnia. 
Os meteorologistas alertam sobre a possibilidade de ventos fortes, inundações, deslizamentos e até mesmo alguns tornados fracos.
Essa e a chuva mais significativa desde Março de 2011.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 03:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

Chuvas fortes e alguns tornados podem ocorrer hoje na Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Março pode começar com uma boa quantidade de neve nos EUA.




@BigJoeBastardi

Algumas tempestades podem afetar o sul dos EUA no dia 02/03: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day3otlk.html




28storms.com


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2014 às 19:24)

A tormenta está agora ingressando na Califórnia.




WeatherMatrix

Avisos devido a tempestade de inverno estão em vigor em pelo menos 30 estados dos EUA: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/largemap.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2014 às 03:01)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2014 às 03:02)

Houve a confirmação de um tornado EF0 no Condado de Yolo, CA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2014 às 21:11)

Thundersleet  em Oklahoma.





Jeromy Carter

Um tornado EF0 foi confirmado ontem em Mesa, AZ: http://kamala.cod.edu/az/latest.nwus55.KPSR.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2014 às 21:11)

Forte contraste de temperatura na tarde de domingo nos EUA. No Texas, faz de -14 a 31ºC





Artur Jacobus


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2014 às 21:27)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHZo0Y-TFoc"]"Thunder and Ice"  Thunder Sleet Storm Washington  Oklahoma March 2 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2014 às 11:38)

Parece que as cascatas de Niagara voltaram a congelar. 






Mais fotos: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2014-03-04-cataratas-de-niagara-voltam-a-congelar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2014 às 06:51)

Pelo menos 3 tornado foram reportados ontem na Flórida.

Bow echo






Nuvem funil na  Baía de Tampa.










Fotos: Margeaux McCorvey Giles e Darrell Bailey

Key West @svrwxtweets


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2014 às 07:12)

Dois tornados EF0 foram confirmados na Flórida.

Miami, FL





Cozumel, Quintana Roo, México

Cozumel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 23:21)

Frio e neve no Centro-Oeste e parte do Nordeste dos EUA e tempestades no sul do país.
Amanhã as tempestades mais fortes devem atingir a região Centro-Norte da Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mar 2014 às 13:28)

Washington, DC































Alexandria, VA






Imagens de  Ian Livingston, Scott Frederick, @Chic_Heroine, @VivekRamgopal, @mkalicki


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mar 2014 às 05:04)

Firenado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mar 2014 às 07:46)

Tornado de fogo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152206829421077


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Um tornado danificou centenas de casas hoje em Tangancícuaro, Michoacán.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2014 às 19:48)

*EUA: Oito mortos e 108 desaparecidos em deslizamento de terra, indica novo balanço*

O deslizamento de terras de sábado no condado de Snohomish, zona rural do estado de Washington, nos Estados Unidos, provocou oito mortos e mais de cem pessoas continuam desaparecidas, segundo as equipas de socorro locais.

Cerca de 35 casas e uma cabana e 13 habitações pré-fabricadas e autocaravanas foram engolidas pela lama, na sequência do deslizamento de terras registado na pequena comunidade de Oso, com duas centenas de habitantes e situada a 60 quilómetros de Seattle, adiantou hoje John Pennington, chefe dos serviços de emergência do condado de Snohomish.
Sobre os desaparecidos, o responsável sublinhou que o cálculo de 108 deve ser utilizado com cautela, pois engloba todas as pessoas que poderiam ter estado na zona afetada pela catástrofe, tenham ou não sido já identificadas. Um balanço anterior divulgado na madrugada de hoje pelas autoridades locais referia quatro mortos e 18 desaparecidos.

Diário Digital com Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2014 às 22:06)

*Landslide and Barrier Lake near Oso, Washington*

acquired March 23, 2014





acquired January 18, 2014




Fonte das imagens: NASA Earth Observatory (C/ comentários)

Entretanto, o numero de pessoas dadas supostamente como desaparecidas aumentou para perto das duas centenas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 22:35)

3 registos do deslizamento.















Fonte: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2014/03/at-least-14-dead-in-washington-state-mudslide/100704/


----------



## Lusomaple (26 Mar 2014 às 11:45)

Tempestade chamada Nor'easter a atingir as Províncias Atlanticas do Canadá e alguns Estados costeiros do EUA.















































Source: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...the-spring-blizzard-in-atlantic-canada/23926/

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/atlantic-canada-storm-bomb-cyclogenesis/23901/

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ack-the-storm-with-news-video-and-maps/23891/

http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/a...-coast-new-england-blizzard-possible-20140324


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

Nantucket, MA

























Chatham, MA 









Imagens: Chad Pierre, Maria Mitchell Assoc, Marshall Hook, @ACKblACKbook, @LifewithChloe  e Simon Shurey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2014 às 17:06)

Às 8h da manhã (hora local) a pressão era de 962 mb, queda de 46 mb nas últimas 24 horas.
Uma boia meteorológica próxima a Jonesport, Maine, registrou ventos de 162 km/h.
Em Nantucket, MA as rajadas de vento chegaram a 136 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2014 às 23:13)

Wreckhouse, Canadá registrou uma rajada de vento de 183 km/h, sendo a rajada de vento mais forte já registrada na cidade, o recorde anterior era de 182 km/h ocorrido em 2007.
Grand Étang, Candadá registrou uma rajada de vento de 172 km/h e a boia meteorológica próxima a Jonesport, Maine, registrou ventos de 189 km/h.
2500 voos foram cancelados e milhares estão sem energia.


Halifax


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 01:37)

Transmissões ao vivo continuam: http://www.kcra.com/news/kcra-3-rep...suite&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=kcra+3

Até o momento tivemos dois tornados reportados na Califórnia.
Nós próximos dois dias, são esperadas fortes tempestades para parte do sul e centro-oeste americano.

Próximo a Sacramento, Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 02:25)

Willow, CA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 19:54)

As tempestades começam a se tornar mais frequentes nas regiões sul e centro-oeste dos EUA.
Entre hoje e sábado  podem ocorrer fortes tempestades além de ocorrência de tornados.
No dia 1 e 2 de Abril o risco de tempestades e tornados volta a região.







Tornado Watch em vigor para partes de OK, MO e KS: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0033.html





Tornado confirmado próximo a Maysville, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 20:56)

Houve um tornado ao sul de Coffey, Missouri, porém teve a duração de somente um minuto.
Tornado confirmado próximo a Gilman City, Missouri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 22:04)

Danos próximo a Trenton, MO





Tornado Watch ampliado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 22:05)

Trenton, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 22:14)

Jameson, MO





Grundy Co., MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2014 às 22:51)

Trenton, MO





Amanda S


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2014 às 02:41)

Tivemos 7 tornados reportados.
As tempestades seguem afetando o Missouri e começam a afetar também o estado de Arkansas.
Um novo tornado watch pode ser emitido para os dois estados durante a madrugada.
Não há informações de feridos ou mortos devido as tempestades e tornados.

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2014 às 18:33)

Algumas tempestades podem atingir hoje o KS, MO, OK e TX.
Existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados em uma pequena área entre OK e TX e também na Califórnia.

Amanhã e quinta serão os dias com maior chance de ocorrência de tornados.
SPC está sugerindo risco moderado para quinta-feira.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 18:42)

Ontem tivemos apenas reports de granizo acima de 5 cm.

Hoje as tempestades podem afetar parte dos estados do Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas, Illinois, Louisiana, Mississippi, Kentucky, Indiana e Tennessee.
Granizo, vento forte e alguns tornados podem ocorrer nos estados citados acima, sendo Oklahoma e Kansas, possivelmente os mais afetados.






WRF - 48 horas






O SPC emitiu um "Moderate Risk" para amanhã, o segundo do ano.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 07:35)

Tivemos mais de 100 reports de granizo acima de 5 cm.
Apenas um tornado foi reportado no Kansas.
Um CCM – Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala – se desenvolveu sobre o Kansas e Missouri e um Severe thunderstorm watch está em vigor para esses estados.

Hoje (3) há a possibilidade de ocorrência de fortes tornados.
Existe também a possibilidade de formação de uma linha de tempestades, que pode gerar ventos fortes e prejudiciais em uma grande área.
Forte queda de granizo também é esperada.

Curiosamente, hoje se completa 40 anos do Super Outbreak, que provocou em 18 horas, trinta tornados F4/F5.
Super Outbreak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Outbreak


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 19:47)

Temos quatro "Tornado Watch" em vigor: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/
Tornado Watch (Alerta de tornado): Um alerta de tornado indica que existe a possibilidade do desenvolvimento de tornados em uma área designada durante um período especifico.






Um tornado EF1 foi confirmado ontem em University City, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 22:16)

Tempestades começaram a se formar.






Granizo em Denton, TX.











De Randy Skoog e  Haley Vaughn


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 23:56)

Denton, TX que foi atingida pela tempestade de granizo, agora está sobre um aviso de tornado.
AO VIVO: http://www.wfaa.com/video?id=139367478&sec=553117


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 00:10)

Aeroporto de Denton, TX registrou uma rajada de vento de 130 km/h.
Nuvem funil também foi vista.

Nuvem funil vista próximo a Ladonia, TX.
Aviso de tornado está em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 00:23)

Chuva de granizo de 5 cm foi reportada em Denton, TX.
Mais uma transmissão: http://dfw.cbslocal.com/live-video/

Um tornado foi reportado próximo a Rich Fountain, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 00:44)

O Xerife do condado de Denton, confirmou que houve um tornado em Krum, TX.
Krum fica a oeste da cidade de Denton.

Universidade de Denton, TX. @stormchaser4850


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 00:58)

Ponder no Condado de Denton, TX





Rebekah Beisner


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 01:19)

Confirmado tornado em Washington, MO.





EDITADO: Transmissão de St. Louis: http://fox2now.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 01:32)

Princeton, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 01:42)

Tornado provocou alguns danos próximo a Princeton, TX.
Aviso de tornado em Farmersville, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:00)

Há relatos de pessoas feridas devido ao tornado em Farmersville, TX.
Foi registrada uma rajada de vento de 110 km/h na cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:20)

SPC retirou o risco moderado e diminuiu a probabilidade de tornados, granizo acima de 5 cm e ventos acima de 120 km/h.
Potencial tornádico agora é de 10%.






Tornado indo em direção a Commerce, TX.





Tornado reportado próximo a Fairdealing, KY.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:28)

Tornado confirmado em Twin Oaks, MO.
Aviso de tornado para St.Louis, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:36)

Tornado confirmado perto do Lago Wappapello State Park, MO
Tornado confirmado perto de Puxico, MO.
Transmissão ao vivo das tempestades no Missouri: http://www.kfvs12.com/category/275012/watch-live-severe-weather-coverage


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:46)

Tornado Watch em vigor para parte do MO, AR, IN, TN, KY, IL: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0055.html
Há risco de ocorrência de tornados fortes nesta área.






* TORNADO WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF 
     NORTHEAST ARKANSAS
     SOUTHERN ILLINOIS
     EXTREME SOUTHWEST INDIANA
     WESTERN KENTUCKY
     SOUTHEAST MISSOURI
     NORTHWEST TENNESSEE

   * EFFECTIVE THIS THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY MORNING FROM 830 PM
     UNTIL 400 AM CDT.

   * PRIMARY THREATS INCLUDE...
* SEVERAL TORNADOES LIKELY WITH A FEW INTENSE TORNADOES POSSIBLE*
     SEVERAL LARGE HAIL EVENTS WITH A FEW VERY LARGE HAIL EVENTS TO 2
       INCHES IN DIAMETER POSSIBLE
     SEVERAL DAMAGING WIND GUSTS TO 70 MPH POSSIBLE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 02:59)

Granizo grande e "power flash" foram reportados em Commerce, TX.
O NWS confirmou um tornado na região metropolitana de St. Louis.
Possível tornado atingindo Anna, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 03:48)

NWS confirmou um tornado em Cooper, TX, não houve danos.
NWS recebeu um relato de tornado na área de Shawneetown, IL.
Nuvem funil reportada próximo a Doniphan, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 04:06)

Quatro feridos confirmados no Condado de Hunt, TX devido a um possível tornado.
Mais um tornado foi relatado próximo a Doniphan, MO. 
Um tornado foi confirmado ao norte de Mount Vernon, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 04:49)

Cerca de 10.000 pessoas estão sem energia no Texas.
As tempestades devem se estender por toda madrugada e o risco de tornados deve durar até o início da manhã.
Alguns estragos foram reportados no estado do Missouri.

Osage Beach, Missouri




Kevin Hoover 





@mikeseidel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 07:05)

Danos foram reportados em Bradley, AR e Tira, TX por possíveis tornados.
Um novo tornado watch está em vigor para AR, LA, MS e TN.






http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0058.html

Imagem de Steve Craigmiles


----------



## rozzo (4 Abr 2014 às 10:17)

Belos mesociclones!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2014 às 11:25)

Tornado em Denton, no Texas, ontem:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 18:56)

Ontem tivemos cerca de 10 tornados reportados, para um potencial tornádico de 10/15%, foi um número bem pequeno.
Pelo menos 6 pessoas ficaram feridas.
Mais de 50.000 pessoas ficaram sem energia elétrica devido as tempestades.
O tornado em Princeton, Texas, foi classificado como EF0.
Os danos mais significativos foram em Greenville, TX.

Greenville, TX















Camden, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2014 às 18:57)

Minneapolis, MN - Hoje nevou até 25 cm em algumas partes da cidade.





Já estamos em 4 de abril, mas ainda há grande cobertura de neve na América do Norte. @arturjacobus


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2014 às 05:38)

NWS confirmou até o momento 9 tornados entre quinta e sexta (Texas-4, Louisiana-2, Illinois-2, Missouri-1).
Entre quinta e sexta tivemos 159 reports de ventos acima de 120 km/h e 181 reports de granizo maior que 5 cm.

Hartselle, AL





Casa depois da chuva de granizo em Orange Grove, TX.





McKinney,TX 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ozxt-MJzCg"]4-3-14 / McKinney, TX / Tornado /  Porta Potty Storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ziemann (5 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

A última simulação do GFS (06z) prevê uma nova frente fria que vai chegar até o sul da Flórida no dia 9/4.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Abr 2014 às 17:26)

A rodada 12z do GFS coloca até a cidade de Havana, em Cuba, sendo contemplada pelo ar polar do dia 9/4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 01:10)

Potencial tornádico de 10% hoje.





Dois tornados watch estão em vigor:
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0065.html
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0064.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 05:53)

Primeiro tornado reportado próximo a New Iberia, LA.  
Inundações estão afetando várias cidades do Mississippi, Texas, Arkansas e Louisiana.
Houve também reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Um possível tornado causou danos em Sandtown - Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 15:40)

Ontem tivemos cerca de 5 tornados reports.
Pelo menos 7 pessoas ficaram feridas em um tornado na cidade de Collins, MS.

Collins, MS.














Imagens: Ryan Moore


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 21:16)

Tornado confirmado próximo a Pantego, NC .





Corey Toppin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 21:24)

Há relatos de danos em Pantego, NC.





Katherine Williams


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 21:28)

Vídeo do tornado em Pantego, NC: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=287005824791769


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 22:10)

Dois feridos confirmados.

Ponzer, NC




Mario Barolo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 00:20)

13 feridos confirmados.












De Johnny Kelly e Sam Roback


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 00:23)

Fonte: http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/...g-For-Two-Counties-In-The-East-254238411.html


----------



## Ziemann (8 Abr 2014 às 01:56)

Alertas de tornado:

TORNADO 0069
– Valid until: 04/08/2014 0300Z
– States affected: FL GA GM CW
– Issued: 04/07/2014 at 1930Z

TORNADO 0068
– Valid until: 04/08/2014 0100Z
– States affected: FL GA NC SC AM CW
– Issued: 04/07/2014 at 1805Z


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 06:27)

Todos os tornado watch já foram cancelados.
O tornado de ontem Collins, MS foi classificado como EF2.

Até o momento não tivemos nenhum tornado com força igual ou superior a EF3.
Esse ano bateu o recorde, que até então pertencia ao ano de 2002, quando o primeiro tornado EF3+ ocorreu no dia 31 de Março.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 07:27)

SPC emitiu um "_Moderate risk_" para o leste de Oklahoma no domingo.





Tornados e fortes tempestades podem ocorrer neste fim de semana.





Eduardo Rodriguez

Até o momento tivemos apenas 82 tornados confirmados, número bem abaixo da média.
O destaque vai para Kansas, Arkansas e Oklahoma, que ainda não registraram nenhum tornado, algo raro.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2014 às 16:18)

> The scarcity of irrigation water in drought-stricken California has created such a demand for well drilling services that Central Valley farmer Bob Smittcamp is taking matters into his own hands.
> 
> He's buying a drilling rig for $1 million to make certain he has enough water this summer for thousands of acres of fruit and vegetable crops.
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/californian-farmers-drill-for-water-2014-4

Transformar à força um deserto num local habitável tem destas coisas. Inevitavelmente haverão graves crises de água e de alimentos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 04:45)

As tempestades no sul dos EUA, devem continuar nos próximos dias, amanhã na costa do golfo e na terça nas Carolinas do Norte e Sul.
Tivemos até o momento 6 tornados reports ( 1 OK, 2 TX e 3 IA).
Um tornado atingiu a cidade de Lovelady, TX, provocando danos e deixando uma pessoa ferida.
Com o tornado ocorrido hoje em Oklahoma, se encerra o "período de seca de tornados" no estado.
O último tornado ocorrido em Oklahoma foi em 7 de Agosto de 2013, exatos 248 dias atrás, sendo esse o maior período sem ocorrência de tornados.

Lone Tree, Iowa.





Madill, OK





Marietta, OK 









Ardmore, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 04:47)

Duncan,  OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 06:53)

Ardmore, OK



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_WM689-nM"]4-13-14 Ardmore, OK Tornadic Supercell *Bart Comstock HD* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 19:32)

Nevou em algumas cidades do Kansas e Oklahoma.



Wichita, KS
Ontem a temperatura na cidade chegou a ~28ºC (82ºF).





Granizo em Emhouse, TX 
Vídeo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201916572700022&set=vb.1355281000&type=2&theater


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Abr 2014 às 12:34)

Meio velinha essa noticia mais interessante "Tissunami" de nuvens filmada no Canadá

http://tvig.ig.com.br/variedades/vi...idade-canadense-5215126c32154c37f0000094.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2014 às 19:25)

Devido a chuva, calor e o derretimento da neve nos últimos dias, o Rio _Saint-François_ na província de Quebec, Canadá, chegou a 7,24 metros na cidade Sherbrooke, provocando inundações na cidade.
Hoje a temperatura em Sherbrooke chegou a -10ºC, o que provocou o congelamento das ruas inundadas.

Na cidade de St-Raymond, centenas de pessoas tiveram que sair de casa, devido as inundações provocadas pelo rio _Saint-Anne_.

Em Lac-des-Seize-Îles um deslizamento de terra destruiu alguns chalés, ninguém ficou ferido.

Inundações também afetam as província de Nova Brunswick e Ontário, onde algumas cidades declararam estado de emergência devido as inundações.




















Imagens: lfpress.com e CBC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2014 às 19:42)

Alguns acumulados de neve:
Isanti, Minn. 19"
North Branch, Minn. 17.5"
Nowthen, Minn. 17.0"
Cambridge, Minn. 16.0"
Minong, Wis. 15.0"

Ashland, WI @clkoval





Dassel, Minn. @amielch





Sauk Centre, Minn.@mark_tarello





Buffalo, Minn.  De Stephanie Montreuil Dolman


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2014 às 19:44)

Choveu granizo por dois dias consecutivos na Cidade do México.
Imagens de ontem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2014 às 20:51)

Grand Isle, Maine - Ice Jam


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Abr 2014 às 18:32)

"Multi-day severe weather event expected across the South Central U.S. Saturday and Sunday...Strong tornadoes are possible"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2014 às 20:17)

Hoje existe uma pequena possibilidade de tornados entre OK e TX.

Sábado, Domingo e Segunda pode ocorrer o tornado outbreak mais significativo desde 2011.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2014 às 18:40)

Nos últimos dois dias tivemos centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo grande.
Houve 1 tornado no Mississippi.

Risco de tempo severo hoje na Carolina do Norte e Virgínia.
Potencial tornádico de 10%, o que indica que há probabilidade de ocorrência de alguns tornados fortes.
Um _tornado watch_ está em vigor na área.





http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0091.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2014 às 19:04)

Risco de tempo severo até no mínimo terça-feira, podendo se estender por mais alguns dias, já que o deslocamento das tempestades, está previsto para ser lento.
Há risco de tornados fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2014 às 21:29)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Halifax, NC.






Cobertura ao vivo: http://www.wral.com/weather/video/13595379/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2014 às 21:58)

Tornado confirmado em Farmville, NC.
Poucos minutos antes, a mesma tempestade gerou outro tornado no Condado de Wayne, NC.

Ao vivo: http://www.wnct.com/category/258132/livestream9


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2014 às 22:38)

Tornado passou ao norte de Greenville, NC.





Ricky Matthews


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Tornado reportado entre Chocowinity, NC e Washington, NC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 00:53)

Há relatos de danos significativos devido aos tornados em alguns locais.
Não há relatos de feridos devido as tempestades.
Até o momento cinco tornados reports, além de dezenas de reports de granizo grande e ventos fortes.

Goldsboro, NC




Ross Harris


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 01:04)

Danos significativos em Chicod, NC devido ao tornado.
Danos relatados também em Chocowinity, NC.
Ambas as cidades foram afetadas pelo mesmo tornado.
Tornado está agora próximo a Bunyan, NC.

Chicod, NC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 01:15)

Chicod, NC




Taylor Nicholle


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 01:16)

Washington, NC 




@tblack81


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 01:52)

Número de tornados reportados subiu para 8.
Tornados foram vistos nos últimos minutos próximos de Chocowinity, NC e Rabbit Corner, NC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2014 às 01:59)

A linha de tempestade atinge agora a costa leste... Os estados da Carolina do Norte e da Virgínia foram os mais afectados...

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 04:40)

Danos significativos foram relatados na cidade de Elizabeth City, NC.
Há relatos de muitos feridos.
Radar no momento que o possível tornado atingiu a cidade de  Elizabeth City.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 04:43)

Condado de Wayne/Greene, NC

Washington, NC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 08:02)

15 pessoas ficaram feridas devido ao tornado em  Elizabeth City, NC.
Mais de 15.000 pessoas estão sem energia na Carolina do Norte.

Hoje as principais ameaças são de ventos fortes e granizo.
Podem ocorrer alguns tornados.
Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas e Nebraska, devem ser os estados mais afetados pelas tempestades.

O risco moderado de domingo foi ampliado e abrange agora o sul do Missouri, leste de Oklahoma e Texas, norte da Louisiana e Mississippi e praticamente todo Arkansas.
O SPC alerta sobre o risco de tornados fortes, principalmente nos estados do Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi e Arkansas.
Ventos fortes e granizo grande também devem ocorrer.

O SPC possivelmente irá ampliar ainda mais o moderado risco de domingo, incluindo parte do Kansas e pode ocorrer um _upgrade_ para risco alto na região de Ark-La-Tex.
Segue a probabilidade de tempo severo na segunda e terça, com possibilidade de tornados fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 08:04)

> Again.-This Sunday-Tuesday likely will be the most significant #tornado outbreak in a long time. I feel an obligation to call it as I see it


Reed Timmer


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2014 às 23:23)

NWS já confirmou 6 tornados ontem na Carolina do Norte, dentre eles o primeiro EF3 de 2014.
Tornados confirmados: (1 EF-3, 3 EF-2s, 2 EF-1s)

Essa é a primeira vez desde que os registros se tornaram mais confiáveis em 1950, que o primeiro tornado com força igual ou superior a EF3 ocorre em Abril.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 15:05)

Ontem tivemos apenas reports de vento acima de 120 km/h e granizo. 
Dois "_Severe Thunderstorm Watch_" estão em vigor neste momento para parte do Kansas e Oklahoma.





http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0092.html
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0093.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 15:56)

O mapa pode ser atualizado mais tarde.






*PERIGOS *
     Vários tornados, alguns intensos
     Granizo grande 
     Ventos fortes 

*LOCAIS*
Fortes tempestades capazes de gerar tornados, granizo muito grande  e ventos fortes podem afetar os estados de Missouri, Mississippi, Kansas, Tennessee, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Texas, Arkansas, Nebraska, Iowa, Illinois, Kentucky, Dakota do Sul, Colorado e Alabama.
Os estados com maior risco de tornados intensos são  Arkansas e oeste e centro do Missouri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 19:18)

Muitas casas danificadas, árvores arrancadas e alguns veículos capotados devido ao vento forte em Odessa, MO.
Um aviso de tonado estava em vigor para a cidade, porém não há confirmação que um tornado atingiu a cidade.






@TWCBreaking

Cobertura de TV no Missouri:
http://fox4kc.com/on-air/live-streaming/
http://www.kctv5.com/category/274238/watch-kctv5-live-newscasts-and-replays


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 20:14)

Um_ tornado watch _ foi emitido para parte do Arkansas, Louisiana, Oklahoma e Texas.






Além do _tornado watch_ citado, temos mais dois em vigor, abrangendo parte dos estados de Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa e Missouri.
Novos _tornado watch_ devem ser emitidos durante a tarde e noite.
Um _Severe Thunderstorm Watch_ está em vigor para parte do Texas.

Já houve dezenas de reports de granizo grande e ventos fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 20:38)

NWS confirma um tornado próximo a Upland, Nebraska.
Aviso de tornado em vigor para a área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 21:16)

Primeiro  _HIGH RISK_ do ano.
NWS/SPC acaba de atualizar e emitir um alto risco para o sul do Arkansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 21:44)

Novo tornado watch emitido para sudeste de Oklahoma e parte do Arkansas.
Situação particularmente perigosa (PDS)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 22:25)

Ventos fortes provocaram muitos danos em Oskaloosa,IA. 
O teto de um hospital desabou e várias linhas de transmissão de energia foram derrubadas.

Próximo a Martinsburg, IA, vizinha de Oskaloosa,IA, uma pessoa ficou ferida depois que o vento destruiu um celeiro.

Danos causados por um possível tornado foram reportados em Appanoose, IL.

Um tornado tocou o solo brevemente, próximo a Floris, IL, informou Johnny Kelly.

Infelizmente foi confirmado  há pouco que um bebê de 11 meses morreu na passagem do tornado no Condado de Chowan, Carolina do Norte na sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 22:49)

Tornado provocou alguns estragos em Lovilia, IA.
Um tornado acabou de ser confirmado em  Mount Vernon, IA.
Até o momento 5 tornados reports.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

Duas áreas estão em monitoramento neste momento no Arkansas.





Brad Panovich

TV NO ARKANSAS:
http://www.katv.com/category/273536/live-stream-newscasts
http://5newsonline.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 23:43)

Storm chaser reporta um tornado próximo a Osceola, NE.
Tornado confirmado próximo a Baxter Springs, KS

Neste momento temos 6 _ tornado watch_ em vigor e 2 _Severe Thunderstorm Watch_
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/





Radar





TV MISSISSIPPI: http://wreg.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 23:50)

Tornado em  Fort Scott, KS ao vivo: http://www.severestudios.com/player-full/tim.purington/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2014 às 23:53)

Próximo a Joplin, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

Fort Scott, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:04)

@KrisKetzKMBC: Breaking. Tornado on the ground in the area of Hume MO (from NewsChopper 9 HD)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:13)

Muitos danos em Baxter Springs, KS, devido ao tornado.
Danos também na cidade de Quapaw, OK devido ao tornado.

TV KANSAS: http://www.kmbc.com/news/watch-live-severe-weather-coverage-from-kmbc-9-news/25684390


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:21)

Danos em Hume, MO





Tornado confirmado próximo a Batesville, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:42)

Hume, MO





Kansas (@kmbc) 





Baxter Springs, KS  @TeamBCX 





Ottawa, MO - Anna Stromberg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:44)

Duas mortes confirmadas em Quapaw, OK.

Tornado reportado próximo a Nevada, Missouri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Tornado in Bates Co, MO, earlier, via Carrie Mellenbruch





Hume, MO - Michael Luschen


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 00:51)

Fort Scott, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:08)

Granizo em Xalapa, capital do estado mexicano de Veracruz.













Imagens: @Inverafrut, @DESMUTTER_ e  @tormenta_severa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:13)

Situação perigosa em desenvolvimento no lado oeste de Little Rock. 
Aviso de tornado em vigor. 
Rotação aumentando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:18)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Little Rock, Arkansas





NWS: Tornado EMERGENCY for Maumelle, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:22)

TV ARKANSAS: 
http://www.thv11.com/story/news/loc...ive-online-extended-weather-coverage/8324753/
http://www.katv.com/category/273536/live-stream-newscasts


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:32)

TORNADO EMERGENCY or Mayflower and Vilania, AR. Large, potentially deadly tornado heading towards them


Mayflower, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:36)

@ChadGarneau


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:42)

DEVELOPING: NWS:Tornado EMERGENCY for Saltillo and Vilonia #AR; "Potentially deadly tornado" (7:34 pm CDT)

Muitos danos e relatos de feridos. 
Mayflower, AR. 





James Bryant


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:49)

Tornado indo para Vilonia, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:51)

Mayflower, AR. 

 @adolwyn e "@Sean_Breslin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:53)

Tornado chegando a  Vilonia, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Tornado passou em Vilonia, AR.
Indo em direção a El Paso, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 01:59)

Graves danos na cidade Saltillo, AR devido ao tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:01)

TORNADO EMERGENCY in El Paso and Floyd, AR


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2014 às 02:03)

http://www.katv.com/category/273536/live-stream-newscasts

Live...

Podia ter metido mais cedo, mas estou vidrado no stream e a seguir vários sites...chasertv, tvn, spc mesoanalysis, nhc satellite....e no meio disto tudo esqueci-me que existe o fórum meteopt


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2014 às 02:05)

Felipe Freitas, como sempre, optimo trabalho a seguir o tempo severo nos states, sempre a colocar as noticias de ultima hora com prontidão.

Muito bem mesmo, continua!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:14)

Uma morte confirmada em Mayflower, AR.





@Tornaduhs


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:15)

stormy disse:


> Felipe Freitas, como sempre, optimo trabalho a seguir o tempo severo nos states, sempre a colocar as noticias de ultima hora com prontidão.
> 
> Muito bem mesmo, continua!


 Obrigado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:17)

Chaser Robert Hettchenin: Extreme damage 3/4 mile wide in Vilonia, AR
(3/4) mile = 1.207008 kilometers


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:26)

Mayflower
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=732637990114504&set=vb.101584633219846&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=732634430114860&set=vb.101584633219846&type=2&theater


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:32)

Imagens KATV  e  @allstargrady88


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:46)

BREAKING: "Mass casualty situation" in Vilonia, AR after a #tornado around 7:50pm CDT; at least 12 ambulances requested.

Vilonia, AR





Rachael Cox

@ForbiddenH - Mayflower, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 02:54)

TORNADO EMERGENCY for Thida and Oil Trough, AR.
Tornado indo em direção as duas cidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 03:14)

@mlwdgrl1975: Tornado in Vilonia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 03:15)

Escola de Vilonia foi destruída.

Video de Mayflower: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202751062750919&set=o.29348676322&type=2&theater

Garrett_J19: Damage in Mayflower, Arkansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 03:35)

Tornado Emergency for Swifton, AR.
Esse ainda é o tornado que atingiu  Mayflower, Vilonia, dentre outras cidades.
Esse tornado está no chão a cerca de 1h30 e já "andou" cerca de 115 km.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 03:50)

Hume, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 04:02)

6 mortes confirmadas no Arkansas e 2 em Oklahoma.

29 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 04:25)

Tempestades em Oklahoma avançando para o Arkansas.






Um novo tornado watch vai ser emitido.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 04:40)

8 mortes confirmadas

Mayflower, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 04:49)

Novo tornado watch em vigor para o Arkansas.
Risco de tornados fortes é baixo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 06:02)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 07:23)

O número de mortos subiu para 11 no Arkansas.

 Mayflower, AR

Baxter Springs, KS 




@amy__hawley


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 07:37)

Risco moderado hoje para parte da Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama e Tennessee.
Há risco de tornados fortes, granizo grande e ventos fortes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2014 às 10:48)

Ontem perto de Mayflower, AR:


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2014 às 12:41)

Tornados fizeram pelo menos doze mortos nos Estados Unidos


EuroNwesPT

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/6RuV9iZDY2halWVGQZ4o"]Estados Unidos atingidos por um tornado - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

*Tornados nos EUA fazem pelo menos 17 mortos*

*A maioria das vítimas, 16, vivia em diferentes subúrbios de Little Rock, capital do estado de Arcansas.*

Os tornados que desde domingo atravessam o Sul e o Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos fá fizeram 17 mortos, destruindo bairros inteiros, enquanto as equipas de resgate procuram por sobreviventes na escuridão. A maioria das vítimas, 16, vivia em diferentes subúrbios de Little Rock, capital do estado de Arcansas. Uma outra pessoa foi morta na cidade de Quapow, no Nordeste de Oklahoma. Nebrasca, Kansas, Iowa e Missuri também foram atingidos por tornados. Os serviços meteorológicos avisam que são esperados novos tornados no Mississípi.
Descrevendo uma situação de “caos”, o presidente da câmara da cidade de Vilonia, no Arcansas, dizia no domingo à noite que o centro da cidade “parece ter sido totalmente reduzido a ruínas; sobram alguns pedaços de paredes, as condutas de gás vertem, as condutas de água não funcionam”. Vilonia já tinha sido devastada por um tornado há três anos. Entre as novas ruínas há uma escola nova do ciclo preparatório que deveria abrir no início do novo ano escolar: “De facto, já não há aqui nada. Provavelmente, vamos ter de recomeçar tudo outra vez”, disse o responsável pela rede de escolas de Vilonia, Frank Mitchell, citado pela Associated Press. O tornado que atingiu este subúrbio de Little Rock foi o maior de vários produzidos por uma poderosa tempestade. O tornado que atravessou o Arcansas só se formou depois do anoitecer, pelo que só de madrugada se vai começar a perceber a totalidade dos estragos.
As equipas de emergência continuavam ainda à procura de vítimas entre destroços em Vilania. “Um bairro inteiro de mais de 50 casas foi destruído. Muitas casas desapareceram, só restam as fundações... Há mais devastação com este nível noutras partes do Arcansas”, disse o congressista Tim Griffin à Reuters. A auto-estrada 40, um dos principais eixos a ligar o Leste e o Ocidente dos Estados Unidos, teve de ser encerrada na região de Mayflower por causa dos destroços e das viaturas capotadas. As autoridades encontraram motoristas à procura de vítimas em carros acidentados enquanto outros estavam por ali aturdidos. Ao todo, 15 mil casas estavam sem electricidade. “Foi realmente uma noite terrível para muitas famílias, bairros e comunidades”, escreveu no Twitter o governador do Arcansas, Mike Beer.
Num comunicado divulgado pela Casa Branca, o Presidente Barack Obama prometeu que as autoridades federais vão ajudar “na recuperação e na reconstrução durante o tempo que for preciso".

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2014 às 17:42)

E para hoje a situação continua potencialmente perigosa...


----------



## Lightning (28 Abr 2014 às 19:05)

Ontem segui toda a situação até às 4 da manhã.

Já começam os avisos de tornado. Hoje promete ser mais um dia de caos. E as previsões para amanhã também não são animadoras. 

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/largemap.php

Sigam o live stream: http://stormscapelive.tv/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 19:31)

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Tornado Watch 108
Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) está em vigor para partes do Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana e Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:13)

Tornado confirmado indo em direção a Yazoo City, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:26)

UPGRADE para HIGH RISK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Próximo a Yazoo City




Tyler Grundstrom - ‏@tychistormTV


----------



## Lightning (28 Abr 2014 às 20:38)

Para quem tem aquele bichinho da curiosidade... Abram o ficheiro com o windows media player ou o VLC media player. Rádio de Jackson, MS, em directo. Ouvem-se os avisos e as recomendações.

http://audioplayer.wunderground.com/achangedlife/clinton.mp3.m3u


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:40)

Não há informações de danos em  Yazoo City.

2º TORNADO DO DIA
Mulit-vortex tornado reported on the ground west of Tupelo, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:44)

http://www.severestudios.com/player-full/daniel.shaw/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:45)

TORNADO EMERGENCY for Tupelo,MS

AO VIVO: http://www.wtva.com/content/video/default.aspx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:51)

Via WTVA:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 20:59)

Tornado com Assinatura em Debris Ball's


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

Tornado indo em direção a Marietta, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 21:13)

Norte de  Tupelo,MS
 @JalelahAhmed





Possível tornado próximo a Durant, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 21:19)

Tornado confirmado entre os Condados de Colbert e Franklin, Alabama.

Tupelo, MS
 @JBePhotography


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Pelo menos 5 tornados reportados até o momento. 
Três estão ainda no chão.

Tornado confirmado próximo de  Walthall, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:04)

Grande tornado próximo a Renfroe, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:06)

TORNADO EMERGENCY Large and violent tornado 4 miles SE of Zama, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:09)

Tupelo, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:10)

Tornado reportado próximo a Russellville, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:14)

Grande tornado que estava próximo de Renfroe, MS, passou por Zama, MS.


----------



## Pixie (28 Abr 2014 às 22:15)

http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:15)

TORNADO EMERGENCY for Louisville, MS 
Tornado indo em direção a cidade.





@NWSJacksonMS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:25)

@uahswirll: Russellville, AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

Houve danos significativos na cidade de Tupelo, MS.
Não há relatos de feridos nem fatalidades.
Vídeo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204033671669875&set=vb.1466346901&type=2&theater


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:31)

Tornado entre Noxapater, MS e  Louisville, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:36)

Louisville MS @jcr4522


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:39)

Cobertura ao vivo:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e-XfPT8Ppcc


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:50)

Mais dois tornados reportados um próximo a Rogersville AL e outro próximo a Stallo, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Danos significativos em Louisville, MS.

Tornado próximo a Rogersville AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:00)

Outro tornado pode estar próximo da cidade de  Louisville, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:03)

@Tyler_Brain e  @nlrweatherman

Louisville


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Tornado confirmado próximo a Vicksburg, MS

Tornado próximo a Athens, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

TORNADO EMERGENCY for Athens, Cartwright and Elkmont, AL





NWSHuntsville


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:22)

Tornado passou mais ao norte de Athens, AL.

Tornado confirmado próximo a Bovina, MS.
Até o momento 15 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:33)

@NickLough: Rogersville AL





TORNADO EMERGENCY for Hamilton & Hackleburg, AL
Tornado Multi-vortex.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Abr 2014 às 23:42)

Tornado ocorrido entre Macon, MS e  Louisville, MS.
@AlaStormTracker





Neste momento um tornado está ao norte de Jackson MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) em vigor para norte da Geórgia, Sudeste do Tennessee e uma pequena parte da Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:13)

Neste momento temos cerca de 4 tornados confirmados no chão.

Um tornado muito forte está ao sul de Columbus, MS.





Outro próximo a Hazel Green, AL 





Dois próximos a Jackson, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:22)

2 mortes confirmadas no Alabama e 1 no Mississippi.
Temos também 3 fortes tempestades, que podem gerar tornados se movendo em direção a Atlanta.

Tornado próximo a Corinth, Geórgia.





Tornado confirmado próximo de  Huntland, TN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:28)

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:42)

Forte tornado ao sul de Jackson, MS.
Indo em direção a Brandon, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Tornado atingindo  Brandon, MS neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 01:02)

Outro tornado se formou próximo a Columbus, MS.
Acho que é o terceiro do dia.






Danos foram reportados na cidade de  Richland, MS.
Ainda não há informações de danos em Brandon, MS.

Columbus, MS há pouco





EDITADO: Muitos danos em Brandon, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 01:47)

Carthage, MS: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152139099898505&set=o.122113300655&type=2&theater


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 01:51)

Número de mortos sobe para 7.
Neste momento temos dois tornados no chão, um próximo a Forest, MS e outro próximo a Eldridge, AL.
De acordo com SPC  haverá  risco de tornados fortes durante boa parte da noite.
27 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 02:20)

Número de mortos sobiu para 10, a maioria ocorreu em Athens, AL.

Tornado em LaGrange, Georgia: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=711734395552839


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 02:25)

TORNADO EMERGENCY for FLINTVILLE, TN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 02:36)

Louisville, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 02:39)

Ainda não há informações de Flintville, TN.
Tornado deve passar próximo de Estill Springs, TN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 03:19)

Danos foram relatados na cidade de  Flintville, TN.
Neste momento não está ocorrendo nenhum tornado.
33 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 03:20)

Louisville, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 03:25)

Louisville, Mississippi 

Tupelo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 03:56)

Neste momento temos dois tornados no chão, um em Berlin, AL e outro em Sandersville, MS.
Aviso de tornado para Tuscaloosa, AL: http://www.abc3340.com/category/238084/live-stream

EDITADO:
Tornado confirmado próximo de Waynesboro, MS. 
Tornados reportados até o momento são 40.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 04:09)

Tornado confirmado ao sul de Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 04:13)

Tornado próximo a Tuscaloosa, AL.
Tornado emergency for southern Tuscaloosa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 04:28)

Outro tornado ao norte de Birmingham,AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 04:45)

Há relatos de danos ao sul de Tuscaloosa.
O tornado possivelmente passou por Brookwood e parece estar indo em direção a Birmingham, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 04:55)

Tornado indo em direção a Birmingham, AL.
O tornado ao norte da cidade, continua no chão e há relatos de danos nas áreas afetadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:01)

Louisville, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:12)

Dois tornados indo para Birmingham, AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:19)

TORNADO EMERGENCY para Birmingham, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:29)

TV ALABAMA:
http://www.abc3340.com/category/238084/live-stream
http://foxalabamalive.com/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:47)

Tornado se dissipou antes de atingir Birmingham, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:50)

Tornado confirmado próximo de  Oneonta, AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 05:56)

Danos significativos relatados em  Oneonta, AL.
Danos significativos relatados em Bessemer, AL.
Possível caminho que o tornado seguiu.






Tupelo, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 06:00)

WBRC-TV sky cam video of the Tornado that hit Bessemer minutes ago


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 06:41)

TORNADO EMERGENCY FOR CROSSVILLE AND COLLINSVILLE, AL
Forte tornado se aproximando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 06:52)

58 tornados reportados.

Uma morte foi confirmada em Tuscaloosa, AL. 
O total subiu para nove no Alabama. 
No Mississipi houve quatro fatalidades. 
No Tennessee houve duas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 08:07)

As tempestades devem ficar estacionadas e por isso irão afetar as mesmas áreas hoje (29). 
Tivemos até o momento 65 tornados reportados.


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Abr 2014 às 10:33)

Obrigado por todo o tempo gasto neste tópico; bons vídeos, bons prints....


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2014 às 10:55)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Obrigado por todo o tempo gasto neste tópico; bons vídeos, bons prints....



Subscrevo. O Felipe tem-se dedicado muito mesmo e trazido até nós informações sempre actualizadas e indispensáveis. 

Felipe temos que combinar uma caçada lá aos EUA, isto de estar aqui em Portugal com sol e mais sol não dá com nada. 

Devo confessar que com isto tudo me sinto um pouco triste porque à exactamente 2 anos estava neste momento em storm chasing nos EUA... E pouca coisa vimos. O que quero dizer com isto é que se tivesse "guardado" a viagem para este ano na mesma altura, estava neste momento a registar lá todo este outbreak e esta "correria" que tem acontecido... 

As coisas nem sempre são como queremos...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 12:20)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Obrigado por todo o tempo gasto neste tópico; bons vídeos, bons prints....



Sem dúvida, os posts do Felipe são uma mais-valia para o fórum.


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2014 às 17:13)

Infelizmente ainda há pessoas que se metem propositadamente no percurso de um tornado e passam o tempo todo a desejar que ele passe depressa 



http://www.businessinsider.com/storm-chaser-in-the-middle-of-a-tornado-2014-4


----------



## Pixie (29 Abr 2014 às 19:10)

Segundo o próprio diz hoje, não se pôs de propósito no encalço do tornado, enganou-se na saída da estrada e já não conseguiu evitá-lo.



Orion disse:


> Infelizmente ainda há pessoas que se metem propositadamente no percurso de um tornado e passam o tempo todo a desejar que ele passe depressa
> 
> Tupelo tornado - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2014 às 20:32)

Pixie disse:


> Segundo o próprio diz hoje, não se pôs de propósito no encalço do tornado, enganou-se na saída da estrada e já não conseguiu evitá-lo.



O problema é que vídeos desses encorajam outros a fazer o mesmo. E esses outros poderão não ter a mesma sorte.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2014 às 21:03)

*Dois dias de tornados fizeram 26 mortos nos Estados Unidos*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/bBZo8UwEBE7hDGBLMiYK"]Dois dias de tornados fizeram 26 mortos nos Estados Unidos - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 00:07)

Obrigado a todos.
Fico feliz em poder contribuir com o Meteopt e sempre que puder tentarei contribuir da melhor forma possível.
Abraços a todos.

Lightning, já lhe adianto que sou azarado, em 2010 por exemplo fui em um casamento em Uberlândia, cidade que fica ser de 2 horas daqui e perdi um dos maiores temporais da minha cidade, em alguns locais choveu mais de 100 mm em 3 horas, poucos minutos depois de sair da cidade de Uberlândia, houve um tornado próximo de onde eu estava e eu também não vi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 00:07)

Ontem tivemos 67 tornados reportados.
Hoje até o momento tivemos 4, sendo 3 na Carolina do Norte e 1 em Illinois.
Número de mortos chega a 31.

O tornado em Louisville, MS foi classificado como EF4.
Já foram confirmados também 2 EF0, 2 EF1, 4 EF2.
Três tornados foram classificados como EF3, porém os estudos sobre eles ainda está em andamento.
Os tornados preliminarmente classificados como EF3 são os de Tupelo, MS, Richland e Brandon, AL e o de Mayflower/Vilonia, AR.

Tupelo, MS

Tornado próximo de Stedmen, NC.










@28storms


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 00:45)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Salemburg, NC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 01:08)

27 de Abril





28 de Abril


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 07:05)

A formação de MCS está provocando grandes inundações principalmente no sul do Alabama e na região de Panhandle da Flórida.
Acumulados de chuva na região de Pensacola, FL se aproxima dos 450 mm.
Duas mortes foram confirmadas.
Cobertura de TV: http://m.weartv.com/stream






















Pensacola, FL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 07:09)

Ontem tivemos 9 tornados reports, quase todos na Carolina do Norte.
Hoje as tempestades devem afetar principalmente a Geórgia, Virgínia e as Carolinas do Norte e Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2014 às 16:06)

Às 15h00_UTC de hoje






Fonte: Rain Alarm


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Às 19h00_UTC de hoje:






Fonte: Rain Alarm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2014 às 07:40)

Acumulados de chuva na região de Pensacola, FL se aproxima dos 600 mm em 25 horas.
Cidades do Alabama registraram acumulados superiores a 200 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2014 às 07:41)

O tornado em Mayflower/Vilonia/El Paso, AR foi atualizado para EF4.
O tornado "andou" por 66 km e teve uma largura de 1,2 km.

O NWS já confirmou até o momento 2 EF4, 4 EF3, 8 EF2, 9 EF1 e 7 EF0.
As pesquisas estão em andamento e devem demorar no mínimo mais uns 10 dias para serem concluídas.
O número de tornados reportados foi de ~ 150.

A previsão de hoje também não se confirmou, não houve nenhum tornado reportado.
O número de mortos causados pelo _tornado outbreak_ foi de 35.

Cicatriz do tornado EF4 de Louisville.





Cicatriz causada pelo tornado de Mayflower/Vilonia, AR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2014 às 13:12)

Estados Unidos: Depois dos tornados, as cheias


EuronewsPT


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2014 às 17:22)

> California's final snow survey of the year doesn't bring any good news for the drought-stricken state.
> 
> On Thursday, water officials said that the water content in the statewide snowpack was 18% of normal for the date. The snow in the Sierra mountains provides roughly one-third of the water used for cities and farms as it melts during the spring months and flows into streams and reservoirs.
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/california-drought-final-snow-survey-2014-5


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Mai 2014 às 21:25)

Até o momento foram confirmados 12 EF0, 32 EF1, 12 EF2, 9 EF3, 2 EF4.
Risco de tempo severo retorna na próxima semana na região das Grandes Planícies.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2014 às 02:35)

Fez muito calor hoje em boa parte dos EUA, principalmente nos estados do Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri e Arkansas.
Em alguns locais as temperaturas se aproximaram dos 40ºC.
Houve registro de incêndios e também falta de energia em algumas cidades.

Na terça as tempestades devem começar a afetar as regiões das Grandes Planícies e do Meio-oeste americano.
O dia mais perigoso está previsto para ser quinta-feira.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2014 às 03:06)

Incêndios no Condado de Logan, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2014 às 03:11)

Os cinco tornados que percorreram mais de 48 km durante o tornado outbreak de 27-30 de Abril.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2014 às 06:17)

72 tornados foram confirmados até o momento.
O tornado EF4 de Mayflower/Vilonia provocou 16 mortes, sendo o tornado mais mortal desde 1968 no estado do Arkansas.






Uma pessoa morreu e mais de 1000 precisaram ser evacuadas devido ao incêndio em Oklahoma.
O calor segue na região.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 21:34)

Dois _Severe Thunderstorm Watches_ estão em vigor neste momento.
Podem ocorrer alguns tornados.






Amanhã o tempo severo pode afetar principalmente os estados de  Minnesota, Iowa e Wisconsin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 21:35)

Tornado EF4 de Mayflower/Vilonia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 21:36)

Tupelo, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

Dois tornados reportados no Colorado.
Ambos se dissiparam rapidamente.

Akron, CO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 01:13)

Tornado confirmado próximo a Burkburnett, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 04:20)

Tivemos 5 tornados reportados.
Houve também aproximadamente 200 reports de ventos fortes e granizo grande.

Burkburnett, TX




Shawn Komahcheet

Akron, CO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 06:58)

SPC emitiu um moderado risco para partes do Minnesota e Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Sirenes soando em Dallas, TX.
Aviso de tornado em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 21:55)

Ventos de 100 km/h e granizo foram reportados em Dallas, TX.
Aviso de tornado foi cancelado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 22:17)

Danos em Joshua, TX, sul de Dallas.





@CBSDFW 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4fbF-s6v0A"]Heavy Rain & Storm & Flood in Dallas | 08 May 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 22:46)

Tornado confirmado em Hugo, CO.
Outro tornado confirmado próximo a  St. James, MN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 23:21)

Ambos os tornados se dissiparam rapidamente.
Um tornado foi confirmado próximo a Lake Crystal, MN.

 St. James, MN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 00:17)

St. James, MN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 05:59)

Ontem e hoje tivemos 7 tornados reportados. 
Danos significativos foram relatados na cidade de Russellville, AR, porém ainda não há confirmação se foi causado por um tornado. 
O mau tempo deve continuar nos próximos dias, sendo no Domingo o dia com maior risco de tempestades e alguns tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2014 às 05:19)

A chegada de uma onda de frio nos próximos dias pode provocar bons acumulados de neve no Colorado entre domingo e segunda.
Pode fazer frio também na região sul dos EUA mas para o meio e final da próxima semana.






Neve ontem em Rushville, Nebraska.





Danos na cidade de Russellville, AR, foram causados por um tornado EF1. 
Tempo severo no domingo deve afetar principalmente Oklahoma, Kansas e Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2014 às 21:17)

Acumulados significativos de neve para a época podem ocorrer em Denver entre domingo e segunda.
Um aviso de tempestade de inverno está em vigor, pois pode ocorrer acumulados de neve superiores a 20 cm.

O SPC emitiu um risco moderado para amanhã, devido a possibilidade de ocorrência de muitos tornados, além de ventos fortes e granizo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2014 às 23:38)

4 tornados confirmados até o momento.
Um tornado está próximo de Orrick, oeste de Kansas City. 

KANSAS TV: 
http://www.kmbc.com/news/live/24440840
http://www.kctv5.com/category/215375/kctv5-livestream-mva2

Orrick, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2014 às 23:43)

Danos confirmados em Orrick, MO.
Tornado indo em direção a Fleming e Camden, MO.





 @ErinLittleKMBC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2014 às 23:53)

Tornado indo em direção a Lexington e Henrietta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 00:02)

http://www.kctv5.com/category/215375/kctv5-livestream-mva2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 00:11)

Orrick, MO ao vivo
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_1m-vZNoMM"]5/10/2014 Kansas City Storm Chase LIVE - YouTube[/ame]

Tornado próximo de Lexington, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 00:36)

O tornado aparentemente se dissipou.
Não há relatos de feridos.
Tivemos até o momento 7 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 02:02)

9 tornados reportados até o momento. 
Um tornado está no chão próximo de Arrow Rock, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 04:45)

Ontem tivemos 11 tornados reportados.
Não há confirmação de feridos ou fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 20:27)

Wyoming





Eric Fisher






Utah


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 20:44)

Risco de tornados, ventos fortes e granizo principalmente na Região Centro-Oeste dos Estados Unidos. 
Os estados com maior possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados são Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa e Missouri, podendo ocorrer alguns tornados fortes. 
Três _tornado watch_ estão em vigor neste momento: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Potencial tornádico atualizado para 15%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 21:53)

Tempestade forte próxima a Glenvil, NE.
Nuvem funil já foi vista, porém nenhum aviso está em vigor para a área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 22:07)

Aviso de tornado agora está em vigor.
O tornado foi confirmado próximo a Clay Center, NEB.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 22:17)

TORNADO EMERGENCY Sutton, Nebraska
Forte tornado se aproximando de Sutton, Nebraska.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 22:35)

Tornado passou por Sutton, não há informações de danos ainda. 
O tornado permanece no chão. 

Um TORNADO EMERGENCY está em vigor para todo o condado de York, NE.

Imagem: @TexasChaser, próximo a Sutton, Nebraska.





Tornado confirmado próximo a Donnellson, Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 23:07)

O tornado permanece no chão e está próximo de Exeter, NE.
Danos foram relatados entre Sutton, NE e Saronville, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 23:34)

O tornado permanece no chão e está envolto em chuva. 
O tornado está próximo da cidade de Beaver Crossing, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

York, NE




Reed Timmer

Donnellson, Iowa 




Blake Martin

Exeter, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2014 às 23:47)

Tornado está agora próximo de Seward, NE. 
O tornado segue em direção a Lincoln, NE e Malcom, NE.
Danos em Sutton, NE aparentemente não foram significativos.






TV NEBRASKA: http://www.1011now.com/news/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 00:13)

O tornado passou próximo a Malcom, NE e ao norte de  Lincoln, NE.
O tornado permanece no chão.

Outro tornado acaba de se formar próximo a Beaver Crossing, NE.

Seward, NE. 




Kathryn Piotrowski.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 00:32)

O tornado permanece no chão e está próximo de Davey, NE.






Tornado confirmado próximo a Larned, KS.
O tornado que havia se formado próximo a Beaver Crossing, NE, aparentemente se dissipou e o aviso foi cancelado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 00:54)

Danos significativos foram relatados próximo a Garland, NE.
O tornado está próximo a Ceresco, NE.

Larned, Kansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 00:58)

Larned, Kansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 01:07)

Tornado confirmado próximo a Western, NE.
Até o momento 14 tornados reportados.

Um aviso de tornado está em vigor para o oeste da região metropolitana de Omaha, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 01:56)

Ventos de 100 km/h podem afetar a região metropolitana de Omaha, NE.
Até o momento 16 tornados reportados.

Nebraska


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 02:17)

Omaha, NE.


Nebraska


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 02:19)

Tornado confirmado próximo a Collegeville, IN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 02:23)

Crete, NE  @mollyannnelson


----------



## invent (12 Mai 2014 às 03:17)

Mammatus Clouds, Omaha, NE 5/11/2014
















mais, aqui: http://imgur.com/gallery/s1ZiU


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 03:43)

26 tornados reportados até o momento.
Um tornado se aproxima de McPherson, Kansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 04:15)

Os bombeiros de McPherson, Kansas informaram que o tornado está a 1,5 km ao sul da cidade.
Possível tornado próximo a Yale, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 04:40)

Tornado próximo de McPherson, Kansas aparentemente se dissipou.
A tempestade que estava próxima de Yale, IA, não está mais apresentando forte rotação, porém um aviso de tornado permanece em vigor.
Chuva e ventos entre 80 e 100 km/h podem ocorrer em Des Moines, IA.

McPherson, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 05:03)

Foi confirmado que ocorreu um tornado próximo a Yale, IA.
Danos foram relatados ao sul da cidade.





@GooBabcock_PGA 

Clay Center, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 05:17)

Johnston, IA @HelloMyNamesBen


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 07:33)

Tornados reportados foram 27. 
Não houve relatos de feridos ou fatalidades, apenas danos materiais.

Sutton, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 17:28)

Neve nos estados de Wyoming e Colorado




































Imagens: @SNOWGOUSA, @906graphics, Sarah Miller, Bob Henson, @cheesypoof23, @Rockies e @JenniferBroome.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 21:34)

O risco de tempestades no meio-oeste, sul e nas grandes planícies deve continuar nos próximos dias.
As maiores ameaças são ventos fortes e granizo, além de tornados isolados.

Um tornado foi reportado próximo a Gregory, Michigan há pouco.

Ontem - Hudson, Kansas,





Tornado em Sioux County, Iowa: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=698378586876831


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 01:03)

Aviso de tornado ao sul de Cleveland, OH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 01:25)

A tempestade que estava ao sul de Cleveland, OH se enfraqueceu, mas o aviso de tornado permanece.
Outra tempestade forte está próxima de Akron, OH e um aviso de tornado também está em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 01:51)

O aviso de tornado ao sul de Cleveland, OH foi cancelado.
Houve o registro de uma nuvem funil.

@NickOhio320






Aviso de tornado permanece para Akron.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 02:19)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 02:20)

3 avisos de tornados em vigor e 3 áreas apresentando alguma rotação.

Hook echo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2014 às 04:51)

4 tornados foram reportados no Michigan.
Em Ohio houve a confirmação até o momento de apenas nuvem funil.

No dia 8 de Maio tivemos 4 tornados EF0 e 2 EF1.
As pesquisas dos tornados ocorridos entre os dias 10 e 12 ainda estão em andamento, porém já foram confirmados 2 EF2, 6 EF1 e 1 EF0.

O NWS confirmou 78 tornados durante o tornado outbreak de 27–30 de Abril.
Aproximadamente 102 tornados foram confirmados em Abril, abaixo da média para o mês que é de aproximadamente 227 (1984 - 2013).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Mai 2014 às 01:56)

O NWS confirmou que a supercélula que se formou ao sul de Hastings, NE, percorreu cerca de 200 km até o oeste de Omaha, NE e gerou pelo menos 5 tornados, sendo dois classificados preliminarmente como EF3. Tornados confirmados entre 10-12 de Maio: 2 EF3, 2 EF2, 6 EF1 e 1 EF0.

Apesar dos 4 reports de tornados de ontem, o NWS de Detroit não confirmou nenhum tornado.
O NWS de Cleveland confirmou um tornado EF1.

Tornado ao sul de Cleveland, OH





EDITADO: 
Atualizando:
Tornados 10-12 de Maio: 2 EF3, 5 EF2, 9 EF1 e 2 EF0


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2014 às 00:15)

Duas pessoas ficaram feridas e danos significativos foram relatados em Cedarville, OH, devido a passagem de um tornado.
4 tornados foram reportados hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2014 às 00:18)

Tornado de fogo e fumaça próximo de San Diego, CA.
Pelo menos 20000 casas precisaram ser evacuadas devido aos incêndios florestais.
TV: http://www.cbs8.com/story/25516618/live-stream-3-fires-across-san-diego-county


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2014 às 03:33)

Cedarville, OH


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2014 às 21:31)

http://www.weather.com/video/fire-tornado-rips-through-san-diego-48557


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2014 às 22:03)

Tornado ocorrido ontem em Cedarville, OH foi classificado preliminarmente como EF3. 

Um tornado foi relatado hoje a noroeste do Aeroporto Internacional de Miami.
Não houve relatos de danos ou feridos até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2014 às 16:14)

O NWS classificou o tornado em Miami como EF0.
Outro tornado ocorreu no norte da Flórida e dois na Carolina do Norte, um em Durham e outro em Charlotte.

Tornados confirmados em Maio até ontem:
13 EF0, 13 EF1, 6 EF2 e 3 EF3.
A pesquisa de danos de 9 tornados ainda não foi concluída.

Tornados confirmados em 2014 - EUA:
Janeiro: 4 (39)
Fevereiro: 41 (43)
Março: 12 (93)
Abril: ~102 (227)
*Média (1984 - 2013) entre parênteses.

O Canadá confirmou o primeiro tornado do ano no país.
Foi um EF1 em Mildmay, Ontário.





Dave Patrick


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2014 às 16:18)

Califórnia





Faz muito calor também em parte do México, onde incêndios também estão sendo registrados.
Algumas máximas de ontem: Choix 43°C, Hermosillo 42,6°C, Cd Constitución 41°C, Mexicali 39°C, Culiacán 38°C e Tijuana 37°C.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2014 às 22:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2014 às 04:04)

Supercélulas no estado de Nebraska - 19/05


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2014 às 23:25)

Há risco de tempestades nos próximos três dias, principalmente nas áreas amarelas.
As maiores ameaças são granizo e vento, podendo ocorrer alguns tornados isolados.






Granizo há pouco em Denver, Colorado.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-dZiFwPgA"]Big Hail Storm in Denver, Colorado | 20 05 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


Granizo em Aurora, CO.
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor e uma nuvem funil foi vista.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2014 às 17:46)

Para além da Califórnia, também o Texas sofre a pior seca desde há 500 anos:



> And a dearth of rain over the past four years in Texas has climatologists saying the state is suffering the worst drought conditions of the past 500 years. Dozens of Texas communities, especially in the southern part, are said to have less than 90 days of water, putting lives at risk.



CNBC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2014 às 21:39)

Tornado confirmado a oeste de Denver.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2014 às 21:54)

O tornado está agora próximo de  Watkins, CO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2014 às 22:01)

Granizo em Denver


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2014 às 22:32)

Tornado parece ter se dissipado.
Muito granizo em Denver.




















@CodyCrouch,  @WCL_Shawn,  @MorganPalmer, @SchwartzNow


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2014 às 21:22)

Tornado reportado a noroeste de Albany, NY.
Há relatos de danos em Duanesburg, NY.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2014 às 21:45)

Tornado se dissipou.
Danos em algumas casas foram relatados em Duanesburg, NY.

@willis923 - Altamont, NY


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2014 às 22:07)

Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo um aviso de tornado está em vigor para a Região Metropolitana de Denver, CO.
Hoje tivemos até o momento dois tornados reportados, um no estado do Kansas e outro no estado de Nova Iorque.
Ontem tivemos 8 tornados reportados no Colorado e 1 no Kansas, Idaho e Wyoming.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

VIDEO | Tsunami de Nubes. Niebla en el Lago Michigan, EEUU (22 de Mayo de 2014) 
@Estacion_bcp


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2014 às 01:08)

3 tornados reportados hoje, sendo que dois causaram danos.
Em Denver houve registro de nuvem funil.
Houve também o registro de nuvem funil em algumas cidades da região Nordeste dos EUA.

Denver, CO




http://instagram.com/neil__s


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2014 às 20:57)

16 anos depois o Rio Colorado (aquele que "criou" o Grand Canyon) "desagua" no Golfo da Califórnia. O consumo de água é impressionante.



> For the first time in 16 years, freshwater from the Colorado River has flowed into the salty waters of the Gulf of California.
> 
> On Thursday (May 15) a high tide surged past a stubborn sandbar and connected the river with the Sea of Cortez, said Francisco Zamora, director of the Colorado River Delta Legacy Program for the Sonoran Institute. Because of water use upstream, little flow from the 1,450-mile Colorado River [2,330 kilometers] has reached the sea in 50 years.



http://www.livescience.com/45783-colorado-river-reaches-gulf.html?cmpid=514629_20140522_24373664


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 00:47)

O tornado que provocou danos ontem Duanesburg, NY, foi classificado como EF3.
O NWS confirmou também dois EF0 na Virginia e um EF1 em Delaware.

Até o momento neste mês de Maio tivemos: 19 EF0, 20 EF1, 7 EF2 e 4 EF3.
Houve também 5 tornados que não foram classificados.

Hoje tivemos um tornado próximo a Casper, WY.


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2014 às 13:43)

> Sete estados norte-americanos – Texas, Oklahoma, Arizona, Kansas, Novo México, Nevada e Califórnia – têm mais de 50% da sua terra em estado de seca profunda, de acordo com o meteorologista Brad Rippey.
> 
> As secas prolongadas caracterizam-se pelas perdas de culturas, faltas de água frequentes e restrições obrigatórias na utilização da água. Com base nestes dados, analisados pelo US Drought Monitor, Rippey explicou que estes sete estados estão a ficar sem água.
> 
> ...



Greensavers


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mai 2014 às 23:52)

Ontem tivemos dois tornados reportados, um em Nebraska e outro no Texas.

Hoje já tivemos três tornados reportados no Texas até o momento.
Um tornado está neste momento próximo de Coahoma, TX.
Dois tornado watch estão em vigor.






Um deslizamento de terra deixou três desaparecidos no Colorado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 00:05)

Tornado com múltiplos vórtices a noroeste de Garden City, TX.

@severestudios  
Report:  Multiple-vortex tornado just northwest of GARDEN CITY, TX, moving southeast.  Take cover in Garden City now! (5:59pm)

EDIT: 00:30
O tornado se dissipou.
Número de tornados reportados hoje de acordo com NWS é de 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 00:49)

Relatos não confirmados que o tornado está novamente no chão.
Aviso de tornado para Sterling City, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 01:26)

Outra tempestade se formou em Garden City, TX e está provocando queda de granizo de até 5 cm.
O tornado permanece no chão e está ao sul de Sterling City, TX.
As tempestades seguem em direção a San Angelo, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 02:21)

Tornado se dissipou, porém o aviso de tornado permanece em vigor.






Um tornado foi reportado próximo de Watford City, Dakota do Norte.
De acordo com os bombeiros pelo menos 15 trailers sofreram grandes danos.
Não há informações de feridos até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 02:30)

Watford City, ND @ndtstorm






Imagem: Dan Watkins


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 03:10)

@KNG_LoKey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 06:11)

Tornado em Watford City, ND deixou pelo menos 9 feridos, 1 em estado crítico. 
Hoje tivemos 14 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 06:18)

Há risco de tempo severo no sul das províncias canadenses de Saskatchewan e Manitoba,  Dakota do Norte, Minnesota, Dakota do Sul e Montana entre quarta e quinta.

0-3 km EHI


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 16:13)

Pelo sexto dia consecutivo as tempestades devem se concentrar principalmente no Texas.
Na Louisiana, Montana e nas Dakotas também pode haver fortes tempestades.






Watford City, ND


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 05:13)

Ontem tivemos 2 tornados reportados, um em Oklahoma e outro na Dakota do Sul.
No Texas houve registro de nuvem funil.
O tornado de Watford City, ND foi classificado como EF2.

Silver City, SD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 06:23)

Um Storm Chaser ficou ferido depois que um raio caiu próximo a ele.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 07:16)

Há risco de tornados fortes hoje no sul da província de Saskatchewan, Canadá e no estado de Montana, EUA.
Podem ocorrer tornados também nos estados da Dakota do Norte e Sul e Wyoming.
Tempestades também podem ocorrer nos estados do Texas, Louisiana e Mississippi.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2014 às 18:26)

Não estivesse dentro do carro e tinha ido pro outro mundo  .


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 19:13)

Tornado Watch em vigor para o sul da província de Saskatchewan, Canadá.





No Texas, Louisiana e Mississippi houve o registro de fortes chuvas e inundações.
Um tornado EF1 ocorreu hoje de manhã na Louisiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 21:06)

Um tornado ocorreu há pouco em El Paso, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2014 às 21:28)

Ontem não houve nenhum tornado no Canadá e no norte dos EUA, porém a formação de um bow echo provocou chuvas de granizo e ventos superiores a 100 km/h.






Hoje ainda há chance de tempo severo no Canadá e norte dos EUA.
No sul dos EUA, podem ocorrer inundações devido as fortes chuvas.

A partir de 31/05 o tempo severo retorna, afetando principalmente o Meio Oeste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2014 às 23:10)

Ontem tivemos 3 tornados reportados e durante todo mês de Maio tivemos 168 tornados reportados.

Hoje até o momento tivemos 4 tornados reportados no estado de Iowa e ainda podem ocorrer mais tempestades nas próximas horas, sendo as principais ameaças ventos fortes e granizo.

Amanhã teremos uma pausa e na terça o mau tempo retorna, afetando o norte das grandes planícies e o meio-oeste americano.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 07:04)

Ontem tivemos 12 tornados reportados.
Houve alguns danos devido as tempestades nos estados do Kansas, Iowa, Nebraska e nas Dakotas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 07:05)

03/06

...SUMMARY...
   NUMEROUS SEVERE STORMS ARE FORECAST TUESDAY FROM A PORTION OF THE
   CENTRAL PLAINS INTO THE MIDDLE MISSISSIPPI VALLEY REGIONS. LARGE
   HAIL AND WIDESPREAD DAMAGING WIND ARE LIKELY...BUT TORNADOES WILL
   ALSO BE POSSIBLE...INCLUDING POSSIBILITY OF A FEW STRONG TORNADOES.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 06:06)

Nos estados de Nebraska, norte do Kansas, oeste de Iowa e Missouri há risco de tornados fortes e de longa duração.
Nas demais áreas que estão com risco leve ou moderado a maior ameaça será devido aos ventos fortes, pois pode ocorrer a formação de um derecho ou MCS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 07:51)

..SUMMARY...
   AN OUTBREAK OF SEVERE STORMS IS FORECAST TUESDAY FROM THE NORTHERN
   HIGH PLAINS REGION EAST-SOUTHEASTWARD ACROSS NEBRASKA...NORTHERN
   KANSAS...IOWA...NORTHERN MISSOURI AND INTO ILLINOIS.  LARGE HAIL AND
   WIDESPREAD DAMAGING WINDS ARE LIKELY. IN ADDITION -- TORNADOES...A
   FEW STRONG...WILL ALSO BE POSSIBLE.







Existe a possibilidade de um risco moderado ser emitido amanhã para a área em vermelho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

Daqui a pouco o SPC pode atualizar para risco alto.

Um Severe Thunderstorm Watch e um Tornado Watch estão em vigor neste momento, para parte dos estados de Nebraska, Missouri, Iowa, Montana, Dakota do Sul e Wyoming.
Já houve dezenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo, além de um tornado próximo de Bassett, NE.






Uma forte tempestade acaba de chegar a Norfolk, NE.
Cerca de meia-hora atrás essa mesma tempestade provocou ventos de 160 km/h próximo a Stuart, NE.

 Norfolk, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

UPGRADE para HIGH RISK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 22:12)

Chuva forte, granizo grande e ventos de 120 km/h podem afetar a cidade de Omaha, NE (Pop: 420 mil) daqui a pouco.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 22:21)

Tempestade muito forte próximo de Burwell, NE.
Aviso de tornado em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 22:36)

Confirmado tornado perto Elyria, NE.

Omaha, NE: http://www.wowt.com/livestream


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 22:52)

Aeroporto de Omaha, NE acaba de registrar uma rajada de vento de 115 km/h.

Tornado permanece no chão e está ao sul de Ericson, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 22:56)

Omaha, NE (via Missy Anderson Bourassa)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 23:15)

Tornado permanece no chão e está próximo de Spalding, Nebraska.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 23:37)

O tornado próximo de Spalding, NE está envolto em chuva.



Um tornado provocou danos em Oakland, IA.
Outro tornado foi reportado no Condado de Hot Springs,  Wyoming.
Até o momento 8 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 00:18)

Tornado Watch 210: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0210.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 02:35)

As tempestades acabaram não sendo tão fortes como era previsto e o risco alto foi retirado.
Há risco de granizo grande, ventos fortes e tornados durante à noite e madrugada.
A previsão atual e que o mau tempo afete os EUA até o dia 07 de Junho.

Reports de hoje até o momento






Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 03:03)

Um tornado foi reportado próximo de Lakin, KS.
11 tornados reportados.

Holcomb, KS - Joseph Jarnagin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 03:53)

Confirmado tornado perto Farwell, NE.
Houve a formação de um MCS.






Holcomb, KS




http://instagram.com/p/ozeFxRtXKO/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 06:35)

Um tornado provocou alguns danos em Denton, KS.
Ontem tivemos 12 tornados reportados.

Radar no momento em que o tornado afetava a cidade de Denton, KS.





Reports de ontem:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 00:43)

Tornado provavelmente no chão entre Sullivan e Wheatcroft, KY.







O NWS já confirmou três tornados ontem no Kansas, 1 EF3, 1 EF2 e 1 EF1.
Duas pessoas ficaram feridas em Bern, KS pelo tornado EF3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 00:55)

Tornado envolto em chuva confirmado.
Indo em direção a Providence, KY.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 01:13)

5 NW Providence, KY --  spotter reports TORNADO at 06:45 PM CDT --  multi vortex tornado on the ground for about 2 minutes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 01:29)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> 5 NW Providence, KY --  spotter reports TORNADO at 06:45 PM CDT --  multi vortex tornado on the ground for about 2 minutes


 Uma nuvem funil foi vista próximo de Beulah, KY.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 02:34)

Grande tornado entre Mortons Gap/Nortonville, KY.
TV no Kentucky: http://www.14news.com/category/249934/new-streaming-on-14newscom-encoder-1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 02:47)

Grande e violento tornado passou próximo de Crofton, KY
1,5 km de largura


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 04:34)

As tempestades devem continuar ocorrendo durante a madrugada, sendo o Kansas o estado com maior risco de algum tornado. A principal ameaça será devido aos ventos fortes.

Colorado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 05:43)

Tornado grande e multi-vortex próximo de Limon, CO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 06:02)

Tornado atingiu a cidade de Hugo, CO e há feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 06:09)

Rajada de vento de 180 km/h foi registrada em  Hugo, CO.
TV: http://www.9news.com/videos/news/local/2014/03/03/5993325/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 07:21)

Ontem tivemos 12 tornados reportados.
Até o momento nenhuma foto dos tornados e danos provocados por eles.
Neste momento ainda temos dois tornados watches em vigor, um para parte do Kansas e Colorado e outro para os estados do Missouri, Illinois, Arkansas, Kentucky e Tennessee.
TV em Denver: http://www.thedenverchannel.com/live






Hoje e amanhã as tempestades devem afetar a região central das grandes planícies e parte da região do rio Mississípi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 15:46)

Tornado em Hugo, CO deixou cerca de dois feridos.
As pesquisas já estão em andamento para saber a intensidade do tornado.







O SPC atualizou para risco moderado, devido a possibilidade de ventos fortes e prejudiciais.





Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 16:00)

Denver, CO





@JonathonPapsin, @RebeccaGoodgirl, @beebigelow e @GMoore34.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 22:12)

Duas pessoas morreram e uma ficou ferida devido as tempestades no Arkansas.
As tempestades seguem avançando e um risco moderado agora está em vigor para parte dos estados do Alabama, Tennessee, Georgia e Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 22:20)

Tempestades já começaram a se formar na região da Dakota do Sul e Colorado.
Um tornado foi reportado na Dakota do Sul.






Arkansas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 04:35)

Algumas tempestades ainda afetam a Georgia e as Carolinas porém devem se enfraquecer.
Durante a madrugada as maiores chances de tempo severo devem se concentrar em Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Missouri e Arkansas.

De acordo com o NWS os danos ontem em Hugo, CO foram provocados por um downburst.
Houve pelo menos três tornados próximos da cidade.

O NWS também informou que o grande tornado no Kentucky na realidade era um macroburst e que o observador de tempestade era Inexperiente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 04:45)

Cobertura ao vivo dos avisos de tornado em Oklahoma: http://www.fox23.com/content/streamingvideo/sv.aspx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

Tempestades seguem afetando o sul e as grandes planícies americanas. 
Hoje tivemos até o momento 5 tornados reportados.

Tornado próximo de Trinidad,CO (AO VIVO): http://www.cloud9tours.com/chasecam/index.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 21:48)

Tornado (ao vivo) próximo de Fort Morgan, CO: http://www.thedenverchannel.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 00:00)

Até o momento 11 tornados reportados.
Dois tornados watches estão em vigor neste momento, para parte do Kansas, Texas, Oklahoma e Novo México.
Uma pessoa ficou ferida na passagem de um tornado em Batesville, AR.






Batesville, AR

Trinidad, CO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 01:45)

18 tornados reportados até o momento.
Um tornado watch foi emitido para o Texas e Oklahoma Panhandle.






Kansas: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg_0dQzkjNc
tvnweather: http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 02:10)

RISCO MODERADO emitido para partes do TX, OK, KS.
As principais ameaças seguem sendo granizo grande e ventos fortes,  porém existe uma pequena possibilidade de tornados fortes.






Mais um tornado watch em vigor para parte de Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 03:36)

Roy, NM





Texas





Scott City, KS





Trinidad, CO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 04:16)

Tornado EF1 de Batesville, AR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 08:16)

Ontem tivemos 19 tornados reportados.
O mau tempo deve seguir pelos próximos dias no Novo México, Texas e Oklahoma, o que pode ajudar a região que sofre com a seca.
OKC registrou há pouco rajadas de vento de 140 km/h.

Reports de ontem:





Radar





Locais que podem ter tempestades hoje:


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2014 às 20:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 21:22)

As primeiras tempestades do dia já começaram a se formar.
Um tornado foi reportado na fronteira entre os estados do Missouri, Tennessee e Kentucky.
Outro tornado foi reportado no Novo México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 00:13)

5 tornados reportados até o momento, dentre eles um na região metropolitana de St. Louis, MO.
Três tornados watches estão em vigor neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 04:23)

15 tornados reportados até o momento, alguns causaram danos, mas não foram significativos.
Neste momento temos um tornado confirmado ao norte de Sudan, TX.

Tornado na região metropolitana de St. Louis, MO classificado como EF0.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 20:44)

Mais um dia de mau tempo nos EUA.
Até o momento tivemos 3 tornados reportados no Colorado.
TV: http://www.thedenverchannel.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jun 2014 às 08:21)

Em 08 de Junho tivemos 17 tornados reportados e ontem tivemos 2 tornados reportados no Kansas.
Desde o dia primeiro até ontem tivemos 107 tornados reportados, porém apenas 18 foram confirmados até o momento.
Hoje as tempestades devem afetar principalmente Mississippii, Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky e Louisiana.
Os modelos têm indicado a possibilidade de tempo severo no final de semana e  início da próxima semana, na região central e norte das grandes planícies e no Canadá.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 07:13)

Scioto Co., OH (Josh Friend)





Ohio  (@Eric10TV)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2014 às 00:37)

Um tornado watch está neste momento em vigor para a região central do Texas.
Tempestades fortes já começaram a se formar na área, com destaque para a chuva de granizo em Abilene, TX.










 Imagens: Damon Lane e Johnny Kelly


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2014 às 05:08)

Quarta foram reportados 9 tornados.
Ontem foram reportados 2 tornados.
O destaque foi a chuva de  granizo em Abilene, TX que destruiu vários carros e feriu algumas pessoas.

Abilene, TX.











Watson, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jun 2014 às 05:45)

Abilene, TX.


Hoje tivemos 1 tornado reportado entre WY/SD.
Imagem: Bill Kessler






Um moderado risco está em vigor neste sábado.
As maiores ameaças são ventos fortes e granizo grande, porém alguns tornados podem ocorrer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jun 2014 às 23:55)

Um tornado tocou o solo brevemente próximo a Stockton, KS.





Live Storm Chase Streaming:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jun 2014 às 02:05)

Um tornado foi reportado mais cedo no Colorado.
Aproximadamente 15 min atrás um tornado foi reportado no Condado de Franklin (Nebraska).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jun 2014 às 05:04)

8 tornados reportados ontem.
Até o momento houve confirmação de tornados em todos os dias deste mês.

Condado de Franklin (Nebraska).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:00)

* PERIGOS 
     Vários tornados, alguns fortes;
     Granizo grande;.
     Ventos fortes;


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:03)

Dois _Severe Thunderstorm Watch _e dois _Tornado Watch_ estão em vigor neste momento.
Risco de tornados fortes em parte de Nebraska e Iowa é alto.

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Tornado Watch 303


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2014 às 22:03)

Tornado na zona de Stanton, Nebraska





‏@TWCBreaking





@tornadoraiders 





‏@stormtimelapse





@canadogreg


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2014 às 22:06)

Já são 2 tornados no chão!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:09)

Um violento tornado acabou de atingir Stanton, NE.
 Houve danos significativos. 
Imagem: Brandon Sullivan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:17)

Dois tornados ainda permanecem no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:18)

Ao vivo: http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:24)

PILGER, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:31)

Danos em  Pilger, Nebraska


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:32)

AO VIVO:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:35)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:53)

Tornado no chão ainda.
7 tornados reportados hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 22:57)

Danos em PILGER, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 23:19)

PILGER, NE




http://instagram.com/p/pUjdrkR2lu/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 23:38)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrbG-ZDaxqI"]06-16-14 Chris McBee Tornado Wisner, NE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Rotação está novamente aumentando.
Aviso de tonado em vigor para Sioux City.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 00:12)

Tempestade afetando  Sioux City.
Até o momento 10 tornados reportados.
Um está no chão próximo de Abibe, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 00:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 00:47)

Uma morte confirmada e 16 gravemente feridos pelos tornados em PILGER, NE.

Grande tornado perto de Burwell, NE
Tornado EMERGENCY for Burwell,NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 00:56)

http://stormscapelive.tv/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 01:26)

Tornado perto de Arcadia, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 01:28)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 01:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 03:32)

Pilger, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 03:36)

Pilger, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 06:49)

Dois mortos, dentre eles uma criança e dezenas de feridos devido aos tornados de hoje. 
28 tornados foram reportados. 
75% da cidade de Pilger, NE foi destruída.

Pilger, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 06:56)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 06:58)

@WxGabe
 Burwell, NE


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2014 às 09:29)

Brutal esta situação dos tornados "gémeos"! Impressionante!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2014 às 12:58)

Mais um vídeo:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 19:26)

O mau tempo deve afetar hoje novamente os EUA.
As ameaças são ventos fortes, granizo grande e tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 19:31)

Classificação preliminar EF4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jun 2014 às 22:02)

Confirmado tornado perto de Capitol, MT. 
Movendo-se em direção a Camp Crook, SD.
Foto de Tyler Beck


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 00:00)

Até o momento três tornados reportados nos EUA.
Tempestades e tornados também afetam o Canadá.

Em Essa, ON, Canadá dezenas de casas sofreram danos devido a um tornado.





Toronto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 00:17)

A árvore não permite confirmar, porém de acordo com o NWS em algum momento havia três tornados ao mesmo tempo no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 02:31)

Grande tornado próximo de Coleridge, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 02:33)

Coleridge, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 02:41)

De acordo com o NWS 14 tornados foram reportados até o momento.
Algumas imagens dos tornados que estão afetando  Nebraska.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 02:48)

Grande tornado próximo de Coleridge, NE agora está envolto em chuva.
Imagem de minutos atrás.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:00)

Tornado envolto em chuva.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:19)

Outro tornado se formou ao norte de Laurel, Nebraska.
Dois tornados no chão neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:22)

Vídeo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=796028977087853&set=vb.509090472448373&type=2&theater

Coleridge, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:37)

Vários tornados estão sendo relatados em Nebraska.

Merriman, NE





Mullen NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 03:58)

O tornado próximo de Coleridge, NE segue no chão, os demais se dissiparam
Mais um vídeo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152501162134169&set=vb.166805519168&type=2&theater

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZrD4lb56cc&"]LARGE VIOLENT TORNADO near Coleridge, NE! 6/17/14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 04:05)

Laurel, NE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 04:40)

Tornado permanece no chão e está próximo de Dixon, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 05:03)

Depois de permanecer praticamente estacionado por horas, o tornado está se movendo de forma um pouco mais rápida. 

O tornado está próximo de Humboldt.
Tornado com Assinatura em Debris Ball's.
Esse tornado provavelmente é EF4 ou EF5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 05:13)

Sul de Humboldt sendo afetado pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 05:26)

Tornado se dissipou;
Risco de tornados fortes continua nos próximos 60-90 minutos para parte de Nebraska, Iowa e Dakota do Sul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 05:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 05:58)

Ontem tivemos 27 tornados reportados.
Nas últimas 48 horas foram mais de 60 tornados reportados.

O mau tempo nos EUA segue hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 08:24)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 19:29)

O NWS já confirmou 16 tornados no dia 16 de Junho, as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento e os dados ainda são preliminares.
*3* EF4, *2* EF3, *4* EF2, *6* EF1 e *1* EF0

As pesquisas dos tornados de ontem, possivelmente devem começar hoje. 
Ontem felizmente não houve nenhuma fatalidade, porém regiões rurais de  Coleridge e Laurel tiveram grandes perdas na agricultura e pecuária.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 19:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jun 2014 às 23:57)

O tornado de Stanton, antes classificado preliminarmente como EF3, agora é EF4.
Uma única tempestade gerou quatro tornados EF4 (dados preliminares).






Atualizando: 4 EF4, 2 EF3, 5 EF2, 7 EF1 e 1 EF0


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 00:39)

Primeiro tornado do dia reportado próximo de Stephan, SD.
Alguns danos foram relatados.

Tornado de ontem no Canadá foi classificado como EF2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 01:04)

Tornado confirmado a leste de Gann Valley, SD.

AO VIVO:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1AF5iyNb-g"]6/18/2014  South Dakota Storm Chase LIVE #1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 01:22)

Gann Valley, SD/ Wessington Springs, SD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 01:47)

(7:45pm)

Multiple vortex tornado 1 mi south of Wessington Springs, SD via our spotter Carl Brakke
Power flashes and large debris in the air very near Wessington Springs, SD!

Carl Brakke
http://www.severestudios.com/player/carl.brakke/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 01:52)

AO VIVO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1AF5iyNb-g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:03)

Tornado permanece no chão, cidades de Alpena, SD, Lane, SD e Woonsocket SD estão no caminho deste tornado.
Danos em  Wessington Springs, SD.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:16)

O tornado afetou mais o NE de Wessington Springs, SD de acordo com Storm Chasers (sem imagens até o momento)
Há relatos de pessoas presas aos escombros.

Tornado se aproxima de  Alpena, SD neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:18)

@ tychistormTVN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:29)

Relatos de danos perto de Lane, SD e Woonsocket SD.
Tornado permanece no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:47)

Tornado se dissipou.
Imagens dos danos em Wessington Springs, SD são de Ethan Mulnix.
Houve apenas feridos leves de acordo com Storm Chasers.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 02:58)

Alpena, SD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 03:14)

Alpena, SD
@Severe Situation


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 04:31)

Um tornado provocou danos em algumas cidades do Colorado.
Um tornado foi reportado há pouco próximo de Marshall, MN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 05:31)

21 tornados reportados hoje. 
Em 72 horas tivemos aproximadamente 100 tornados reportados.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTrShQGfu-4"]6/18/2014 Wessington Springs, SD Damaging Tornado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 06:59)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 19:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

O mau tempo segue nos EUA, até o momento 11 tornados reportados, mas todos tocaram o solo brevemente e em áreas rurais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

Acumulados de chuva no sul das províncias canadenses de Alberta e Saskatchewan supera os 200 mm em algumas cidades nos últimos 2 dias.

WEST CASTLE     207 MM
WATERTON PARK   157 MM
BEAUVAIS PARK   140 MM
WHITEFIELD      138 MM
STAVELY         126 MM
CARWAY          119 MM
MAGRATH         113 MM
FORT MACLEOD    100 MM
BLOOD TRIBE     91  MM
CLARESHOLM      90  MM
BROCKET         88  MM
PINCHER CREEK   83  MM
BARONS          80  MM


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2014 às 09:39)

A uns dias do verão, nevou em Montana e Utah .






http://www.weather.com/safety/winter/montana-snow-june-20140616?cm_ven=FB_JB_61814_12


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jun 2014 às 00:03)

Do dia 1º de Junho até hoje às 19h (horário da costa leste dos EUA), foram reportados 258 tornados, porém o número de tornados confirmados é sempre menor, pois muitas vezes o mesmo tornado é reportado mais de uma vez.
O NWS confirmou até o momento neste mês: 4 EF4, 4 EF3, 10 EF2, 32 EF1 e 23 EF0.
Pesquisas ainda estão em andamento e o número deve aumentar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jun 2014 às 02:07)

Tornado em Alpena, SD classificado preliminarmente como EF4.


> According to the Damage Assessment Toolkit, the Alpena, SD #tornado from last Wednesday was an EF4 (170 mph). Survey ongoing.



Wisner, NE - EF4 (16/06/2014)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jun 2014 às 05:51)

Hoje tivemos 4 tornados reportados.
O mau tempo nos EUA segue nos próximos dias, podendo ocorrer algo mais significativo no final de semana.

Alguns danos ocorridos neste tornado outbreak de 16–18 de Junho.

Neste local em Coleridge havia uma plantação de milho.
As pesquisas na área ainda estão em andamento, pois houve vários tornados entre Laurel, Dixon e Coleridge.







Fazenda em  Alpena, SD 






Restos de carro em Stanton, NE






Lembrando que as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento e existe a possibilidade de algum desses tornados EF3/EF4 serem classificados para EF5.
A NWS chamou um engenheiro estrutural para avaliar os danos em Pilger, NE.
A região onde ocorreu os tornados de Coleridge, NE e  Alpena, SD também estão sendo avaliadas.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2014 às 09:02)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tornado em Alpena, SD classificado preliminarmente como EF4.
> 
> 
> Wisner, NE - EF4 (16/06/2014)
> Wisner Tornado - YouTube




Novamente 2 tornados em simultâneo!!?  Isto agora é sempre a dobrar!

Ou são os mesmos do dia 16, embora com um nome diferente? Vi agora que no youtube o video é de dia 16... devem ser os mesmos então...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jun 2014 às 22:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Novamente 2 tornados em simultâneo!!?  Isto agora é sempre a dobrar!
> 
> Ou são os mesmos do dia 16, embora com um nome diferente? Vi agora que no youtube o video é de dia 16... devem ser os mesmos então...


 Esse é mais um vídeo da família de tornados do dia 16. 

Pesquisas nas áreas rurais de Laurel, Dixon e Coleridge foi concluída.
Seis tornados foram confirmados: 1 EF3, 2 EF2, 2 EF1 e 1 EF0.
47 tornados até o momento confirmados entre 16-18 de Junho.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2014 às 22:15)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Esse é mais um vídeo da família de tornados do dia 16.
> 
> Pesquisas nas áreas rurais de Laurel, Dixon e Coleridge foi concluída.
> Seis tornados foram confirmados: 1 EF3, 2 EF2, 2 EF1 e 1 EF0.
> ...



Sim... entretanto apercebi-me que eram os mesmos sim. Como o nome estava diferente, pensei que seria outra situação... só depois reparei que tinhas colocado também a data...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 20:28)

2 tornados reportados até o momento, um no Texas e outro na Louisiana.
Um permanece no chão e está próximo de Welsh, LA.
Mais tarde o risco de tornados será maior no Kansas, Nebraska, Colorado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

7 tornados reportados até o momento, 3 no Texas, 3 na Louisiana, 1 em Wisconsin  e 1 no Colorado.
Tornado no Colorado permanece no chão e está próximo de Kit Carson.
Alguns danos foram reportados em Colfax, Wisconsin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jun 2014 às 07:29)

12 tornados reportados ontem.
Hoje existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados no Kansas, Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Minnesota e Iowa, mas as maiores ameaças são granizo e ventos fortes.
Segue a tendência de algo significativo no Domingo e Segunda.


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2014 às 14:12)

Trovoadas do espaço:

http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-astronaut-reid-wiseman-posts-vine-from-space-2014-6


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2014 às 16:07)

Oklakoma (14h40_UTC)






Dakota do Norte (14h40_UTC)






Rain Alarm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jun 2014 às 07:50)

Um risco moderado de tempo severo está em vigor hoje para parte de Iowa, Nebraska, Kansas e Missouri.
Ventos fortes, granizo grande são as maiores ameaças, porém tornados podem ocorrer, não se pode descartar alguns significativos (>EF2).






Na segunda o risco de tempo severo será maior em Iowa, Minnesota,  Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana e Missouri.
Tornados (alguns podem ser significativos), ventos fortes e granizo serão as maiores ameaças


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 01:29)

Até o momento tudo bem tranquilo.
Dois tornados reportados, um permanece no chão próximo de Stanhope, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 03:07)

Risco moderado foi retirado e agora somente um risco leve está em vigor.
Duas tempestades no Kansas apresentaram rotação, porém não foi confirmado nenhum tornado.
Dois tornados foram confirmados em Iowa, ambos permanecem no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 03:17)

Uma das áreas que apresentava rotação no Kansas, gerou um breve tornado.
O tornado foi reportado próximo de Atchison, KS.
Até o momento 6 tornados reportados e alguns danos relatados em cidades do estado de Iowa.

Atchison, KS @RandyCooper86


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 04:24)

Mais três tornados foram reportados, dois no Missouri e um ao norte de Topeka, Kansas. 
Todos foram breves. 
Neste momento temos duas áreas apresentando forte rotação, uma no Missouri e outra em Iowa. 
9 tornados reportados até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 04:56)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Madison, WI.
Nesta segunda pode ocorrer um grande surto de tempo severo, afetando principalmente Illinois, Iowa e Wisconsin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 05:23)

Danos foram reportados a oeste de Madison, WI.
O tornado já se dissipou.
Até o momento 11 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 18:24)

* PERIGOS 
Vários tornados, alguns fortes;
Granizo grande;.
Ventos fortes;






Tornado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 18:29)

Um Severe Thunderstorm Watch e um Tornado Watch estão em vigor neste momento.
Risco de tornados fortes em parte de Nebraska e Iowa é moderado.

Um forte tornado foi reportado próximo de Hadar, NE durante a manhã, alguns danos foram reportados.

Tornado Watch 373


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 19:00)

Um tornado foi reportado há pouco próximo de Stuart, Iowa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 20:34)

Alguns danos foram reportados em  Stuart, Iowa.
Acumulados de chuva significativos tem sido registrado desde ontem em Iowa, em alguns locais choveu 100 mm em 1 hora.

Imagem de satélite atual


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 20:39)

36 comunidades declararam estado de emergência na província de Saskatchewan, Canadá devido as inundações.
A chuva acumula mais de 200 mm em alguns locais desde sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 21:59)

O SPC diminuiu o risco de tornados, porém ainda existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados isolados.
A maior ameaça será ventos fortes, que devem afetar principalmente os estados de Illinois, Indiana e Wisconsin.
Um Severe Thunderstorm Watch (PDS) está em vigor neste momento para essas áreas e ventos com força de furacão de categoria 1 são esperados.

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Severe Thunderstorm Watch 375


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2014 às 22:22)

Situação crítica em Las Vegas:



> “The situation is as bad as you can imagine,” said Tim Barnett, a climate scientist at the Scripps Institution of Oceanography. “It’s just going to be screwed. And relatively quickly. Unless it can find a way to get more water from somewhere Las Vegas is out of business. Yet they’re still building, which is stupid.”
> 
> The crisis stems from the Las Vegas’s complete reliance on Lake Mead, America’s largest reservoir, which was created by the Hoover Dam in 1936 - after which it took six years to fill completely.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-race-to-stop-Las-Vegas-from-running-dry.html

Construir no deserto e um consumismo excessivo só pode dar em desastre.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 00:34)

Apenas 5 tornados reportados até o momento.
Um novo tornado watch está em vigor para parte do Kansas, Illinois e Missouri.

Uma morte confirmada devido ao tempo severo no estado de Iowa.

Chuvas e ventos fortes deve chegar a Chicago em breve, rajadas de vento superiores a 110 km/h são esperadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 02:34)

Apenas 6 tornados reportados até o momento.
Rajadas de vento de 100 km/h foram registradas em Chicago e novas tempestades devem chegar na cidade durante a madrugada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 05:59)

Apenas 6 tornados foram reportados.
Rajadas de vento de 120 km/h foram registradas em Chicago na passagem da segunda tempestade.

O tempo severo provocou uma morte e deixou 5 feridos.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2014 às 21:07)

Impacto direto de um tornado no Wisconsin:



História em:

http://rt.com/usa/169728-usa-tornado-camera-footage/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:06)

Em Junho tivemos 313 tornados reportados nos EUA, porém somente 109 foram confirmados, já que muitos reports eram do mesmo tornado ou reports falsos.
O tempo severo nos últimos dias de Junho gerou 28 tornados.

Hoje o tempo severo afetou a província canadense de Saskatchewan, gerando alguns tornados e causando danos.
Tempestades também foram registradas na Dakota do Norte e Minnesota.

Amanhã o tempo severo está previsto para afetar Minnesota, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana e Missouri.

Tornados no Canadá











[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cGMsJ-BjmY"]Tornado in Kenaston, Saskatchewan | July 5, 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 02:15)

Tornados no estado de Iowa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 02:21)

Ontem tivemos pelo menos 2 tornados no Canadá.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 02:31)

AO VIVO: http://severestudios.com/
Dan Gottschalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 04:46)

Reports de ontem


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 20:02)

Ventos fortes, granizo e alguns tornados podem ocorrer hoje na área em amarelo.






Mais dois vídeos de ontem:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2014 às 05:29)

No dia 7, nenhum tornado foi reportado, apenas ventos fortes e granizo.
Ontem (8) tivemos 6 tornados reportados, além de centenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes.

Um possível tornado ocorreu no Condado de Madison, Nova Iorque matando quatro pessoas.
No estado de Maryland as tempestades provocaram uma morte e deixaram 8 feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2014 às 20:57)

Uma onda de frio pode trazer um frio forte para a época no meio-oeste e nas região das grandes planícies na próxima semana.
Já na Região Nordeste dos Estados Unidos o destaque será o tempo severo, principalmente no dia 15 de Julho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jul 2014 às 22:05)

Nestes primeiros 13 dias de Julho tivemos 43 tornados reportados e 26 confirmados nos EUA.
4 mortes foram registradas devido aos tornados neste mês.

Tornado confirmados em Junho: 113
34 EF0, 54 EF1, 17 EF2, 4 EF3, 5 EF4

Tornado confirmados em Julho: 26
2 EF0, 23 EF1, 1 EF2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2014 às 06:20)

Risco de tempo severo hoje nas províncias canadenses de Alberta e Saskatchewan.
Há risco de tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 04:59)

No Canadá o tempo severo que era previsto, acabou mais uma vez  não se confirmando.
Houve poucas tempestades no país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 01:45)

Aviso de tornado em vigor para algumas cidades de Alberta, Canadá neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 03:09)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Aviso de tornado em vigor para algumas cidades de Alberta, Canadá neste momento.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4od0EaZ.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rpbsdq7.png


 Todos os avisos foram cancelados, não há confirmação de tornados na área até o momento.
Chuvas e ventos fortes, além de granizo foram registrados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 23:52)

As tempestades que estavam afetando o Canadá, devem começar a afetar os EUA hoje.
O maior risco é vento forte ( >120 km/h) e granizo, porém alguns tornados também podem ocorrer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 06:58)

Anteontem tivemos poucos reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Ontem tivemos 2 tornados reportados e aproximadamente 100 reports de granizo e vento.
Tempestades devem continuar afetando a fronteira entre EUA e Canadá.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2014 às 16:15)

> *Farmers in California’s Central Valley, the world’s most productive agricultural region, are paying as much as 10 times more for water than they did before the state’s record drought cut supply.*
> 
> Costs have soared to $1,100 per acre-foot from about $140 a year ago in the Fresno-based Westlands Water District, which represents 700 farms, said Gayle Holman, a spokeswoman. North of Sacramento, the Western Canal Water District is selling it for double the usual price: $500 per acre-foot, about 326,000 gallons (1.2 million liters).



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...prices-soar-for-farmers-as-drought-grows.html

Independência alimentar, algo que será fulcral num futuro próximo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 21:36)

Nos últimos três dias tivemos 6 tornados reportados e mais de 500 reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
O mau tempo segue nos próximos dias,  afetando principalmente a fronteira entre EUA e Canadá e Meio-oeste americano.

Hoje três pessoas morreram e 24 ficaram feridas devido aos ventos fortes/granizo e um tornado no Condado de Northampton, Virgínia, EUA.
Pesquisa está em andamento na área.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2014 às 14:21)

> No quadro da sua investigação, os cientistas analisaram sete Estados  -- Arizona, Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, Califórnia, Novo México e Nevada --  situados na bacia do rio Colorado.
> 
> Os últimos 14 anos são os mais secos desde que começaram os registos  há um século, concluíram os investigadores, que acentuaram o facto de três  quartos das perdas de água ocorrem no subsolo.
> 
> ...



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...s;jsessionid=BF6E43333F3AD97107B5792E092130C3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2014 às 21:55)

_Outbreak_ de tempo severo deve se iniciar amanhã nos EUA.
Tornados, ventos fortes e granizo são as ameaças.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2014 às 07:18)

Felipe Freitas disse:
			
		

> _Outbreak_ de tempo severo deve se iniciar amanhã nos EUA.
> Tornados, ventos fortes e granizo são as ameaças.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/89Thw7J.jpg


 Atualizando:
Moderado risco para hoje e amanhã.
Hoje as maiores ameaças são granizo grande e ventos fortes, além de acumulados de chuva significativos e alguns tornados.






No Domingo, além de granizo e ventos fortes, a ameaça de tornados aumenta e não se pode descartar alguns fortes.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2014 às 22:47)

Ao que parece a Califórnia produz, entre outras coisas:

- 99% das alcachofras consumidas nos EUA;

- 44% dos espargos;

- 20% das couves;

- 66% das cenouras;

- 89% da couve-flor; 

- 94% dos brócolos;

- 95% dos Aipos;

- 86% dos limões;

- 25% das laranjas;

- 90% dos abacates;

- 84% dos pêssegos;

- 88% dos morangos frescos;

- 97% das Ameixas.

http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2011/09/california-agriculture-too-productive-our-own-good

É o 5º maior exportador de comida no mundo e estão bem tramados porque não há luz ao final do túnel. Quem sofrerá mais com o aumento dos preços dos alimentos serão os países do terceiro mundo. A Primavera Árabe surgiu também por causa disso. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/jul/17/bread-food-arab-spring

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...atens-to-trigger-war-and-new-Arab-Spring.html

Imagens destas poderão repetir-se, especialmente com o conflito na Ucrânia que é um dos maiores produtores de grãos no mundo:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 21:53)

Tooth of Time, Novo México, EUA.
Foto: Tom Wilson


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Ago 2014 às 01:14)

Chuvas significativas foram registradas hoje em cidades do Meio-Oeste e Nordeste dos EUA.
Em Detroit e Baltimore, os acumulados superaram 150 mm.
Pelo menos duas mortes foram confirmadas em Detroit.
Tempestades também foram registradas no Oeste dos EUA.

Imagens das inundações em Baltimore e Detroit.




















AP Photo/Detroit News, David Coates





@1stChoiceWeathr


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2014 às 02:27)

Seca na California continua. Já em 2016 pode haver cortes generalizados de água:



> Once-teeming Lake Mead marinas are idle as a 14-year drought steadily drops water levels to historic lows. Officials from nearby Las Vegas are pushing conservation, but are also drilling a new pipeline to keep drawing water from the lake.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/ne...d-shrinking-and-people-in-southwest-cringing/

Imagens (algumas já posso ter postado anteriormente):


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Ago 2014 às 04:29)

Tornados confirmados em Janeiro:  4
4 EF0

Tornados confirmados em Fevereiro: 47
22 EF0, 21 EF1 e 4 EF2

Tornados confirmados em Março:  18
2 EF0, 4 EF1 e 12 EF2

Tornados confirmados em Abril: 113
24 EF0, 54 EF1, 22 EF2, 10 EF3 e 2 EF4

Tornados confirmados em Maio: 61
24 EF0, 22 EF1, 8 EF2 e 4 EF3

Tornados confirmados em Junho: 116
35 EF0, 56 EF1, 17 EF2, 4 EF3 e 5 EF4

Tornados confirmados em Julho: 45
10 EF0, 30 EF1, 4 EF2 e 1 EF3

TOTAL: *399 *
Média (84-13): *983*

Todos os meses com exceção de Fevereiro, que teve 4 tornados a mais que a média, terminaram muito abaixo da média.

Hoje (20) existe a possibilidade de tempo severo, principalmente na Dakota do Sul, não se descartando alguns tornados fortes.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2014 às 17:12)

> Investigating ground positioning data from GPS stations throughout the west, Scripps researchers Adrian Borsa, Duncan Agnew, and Dan Cayan found that the water shortage is causing an "uplift" effect up to 15 millimeters (more than half an inch) in California's mountains and on average four millimeters (0.15 of an inch) across the west. From the GPS data, they estimate the water deficit at nearly 240 gigatons (62 trillion gallons of water), equivalent to a six-inch layer of water spread out over the entire western U.S.



http://www.sciencedaily.com/release...cedaily+(Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily)

A falta de água está a "elevar" o Oeste dos EUA entre 4 a 15 milímetros em média.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2014 às 17:32)

> According to NOAA, extreme one-day precipitation events have occurred more frequently over the past three decades than previously. Nine of the top 10 years for extreme one-day precipitation events have occurred since 1990. This illustration shows the percentage of the land area of the contiguous 48 states where a much greater than normal portion of total annual precipitation has come from extreme single-day precipitation events. The bars represent individual years, while the line is a nine-year weighted average. Image Credit: NOAA



http://earthsky.org/earth/unusual-p...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-65fa9730ca-393541549


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 05:22)

Hoje tivemos 5 tornados reportados nos EUA. O tempo severo pode ser mais significativo entre 30 e 31 de Agosto nos estados da Dakota do Norte e Sul, Nebraska, Kansas, Minnesota, Iowa, Missouri e Wisconsin. 

Mayfield, SD @Andrea_McManus


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 22:33)

Até ontem 33 tornados foram reportados nos EUA (o número de tornados confirmados deve ser menor, pois muitas vezes, um mesmo tornado e reportado mais de uma vez). Tornados isolados podem ocorrer hoje e amanhã, mas as maiores ameaças são granizo e ventos fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 22:35)

Tornado watch em vigor para Iowa, Kansas, Nebraska e Dakota do Sul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 22:38)

Um raio deixou duas pessoas feridas próximo de NYC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 02:12)

Até o momento houve dezenas de reports de vento e granizo e oficialmente 1 tornado, porém várias tempestades apresentaram rotação nos estados de Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas e Massachusetts. O NWS deve fazer pesquisas nos próximos dias, para averiguar se houve mais algum tornado. As tempestades e o risco de tornados devem seguir nas próximas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Se confirma apenas dois tornados ontem, um deles próximo de Boston. Não houve danos significativos.

Um tornado está no chão faz cerca de 20 minutos no estado do  Michigan. Alguns danos foram relatados e uma "bola de detritos" aparece no radar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 02:43)

Tornado confirmados ontem chegam a 4. 
Hoje até o momento 6 tornados reportados, um ainda está no chão próximo de  Cedar Vale, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 03:19)

Tornado permanece no chão e está agora em Elgin, OK.






Mais fotos de horas atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 05:39)

8 tornados reportados até o momento, além de alguns danos na fronteira de Oklahoma e Kansas. 
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor neste momento para o sul de St. Louis, onde uma nuvem funil foi vista.
















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U9B8ZVuS7I"]9-1-14 Dexter, Kansas Tornado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2014 às 01:11)

A seca da Califórnia é tão severa que matou uma árvore icónica que tinha 650 anos:



> A Douglas fir affectionately named Yoda survived many a drought in its six-plus centuries of existence in a rugged lava flow in the El Malpais National Monument area near Grants, New Mexico, but it couldn’t weather the current extreme drought in the parched Southwest.
> 
> The recent death of the 7-foot-tall tree, estimated to be more than 650 years old, is a testament to the severity of today's drought, scientists say.
> 
> A core sample obtained in 1991 established that Yoda had lived at least since 1406, but it likely had been alive since 1350 or so, Henri Grissino-Mayer of the University of Tennessee, Knoxville, told NBC News. *Yoda had survived a “megadrought” in the 16th century — an intense period of dry weather that plagued Mexico and North America for decades and caused major tree losses.*



http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ca...old-tree-tells-tale-southwest-drought-n195251


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2014 às 06:40)

A seca da Califórnia também afecta o Novo México?


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A seca da Califórnia também afecta o Novo México?



Sim, engano meu no título. Mas a seca afeta o oeste da América do Norte e tem tido maior expressão na Califórnia (também devido à agricultura lá realizada).

Estados afetados pela seca:



> Drought spread and intensified this week in seven western and central states, including California, Oregon, Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico, Texas and Oklahoma, according to the U.S. Drought Monitor, a federal site that tracks drought.
> 
> (...)
> 
> More than 60% of the West is in some form of drought. Only Montana and Wyoming are completely drought-free.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2014/04/24/california-western-drought/8097827/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 04:58)

A queda de neve foi registrada nas partes altas da província canadense de Alberta e Colúmbia Britânica  no começo de Setembro. Nas partes altas do estado de Montana, EUA também houve registro de queda de neve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 05:09)

Uma forte onda de frio deve chegar dentro de alguns dias aos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2014 às 07:59)

Antes da chegada da forte onda de frio, há risco de tempo severo desde hoje (8) até o dia 11 no mínimo no Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos. As tempestades mais fortes são esperadas para ocorrer entre os dias 9 e 10, sendo a principal ameaça os ventos fortes, porém granizo grande, tornados, alguns fortes e acumulados de chuva significativos também podem ocorrer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 05:36)

Acumulados de chuva significativos foram registrados em regiões do Arizona, Novo México e Sul da Califórnia, causando inundações e danos aos estados. O estado da Virginia também enfrentou inundações.
















Mantém-se a possibilidade de tempo severo, principalmente para hoje (9) e amanhã (10) no meio-oeste dos EUA. Hoje tivemos alguns "reports" de vento e granizo e um tornado na Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 05:43)

Nevou bastante na região oeste do Canadá, principalmente na província de Alberta. 

Calgary

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf8q-Kz-Nwc"]Dog's first snow. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 22:06)

Ventos fortes, tornados, granizo e acumulados de chuva significativos podem ocorrer hoje em estados do Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos. 






Um _tornado watch_ está em vigor para parte dos estados do Kansas, Missouri, Iowa e Nebraska.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Rotação aumentando próximo de Dunbar, Nebraska.
Um aviso de tempestade severa está em vigor.
Inundações estão sendo registradas neste momento em Omaha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 23:00)

Um aviso de tornado está em vigor, mas não se confirma nenhum tornado até o momento. 
Fotos da tempestade próximo de Dunbar, Nebraska.

Kelly Lange ‏@langekelly


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 00:24)

A tempestade que estava mais cedo na região de Dunbar, Nebraska, gerou um tornado próximo de Tarkio, MO. 
Uma estação na cidade registrou ventos de 112 km/h. 
Além disso, vários _reports_ de ventos fortes e granizo foram registrados. 
Algumas tempestades entre Kansas, Nebraska, Iowa e Missouri estão apresentando rotação neste momento.

Kelly Lange ‏@langekelly






Chad Jacobs ‏@Fins_up1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 01:25)

Relatos não confirmados da ocorrência de um tornado próximo a Bridgewater, Dakota do Sul meia hora atrás. 
Um tornado foi confirmado próximo de Maitland no Missouri. 
Outras tempestades também apresentam rotação.

Maitland, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 01:57)

O SPC atualizou sua previsão e reduziu as possibilidades de tornados, ventos fortes e granizo. 
Até o momento apenas 4 tornados reportados, sem danos significativos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Ontem além dos reports de vento forte e granizo, tivemos 6 tornados, incluindo um EF0 em St. Louis, MO.  Hoje os risco seguem os mesmos de ontem e o tempo severo pode afetar Ohio, Indiana, Missouri, Arkansas, Michigan e Illinois.

Acumulados de neve de até 15 cm trouxe problemas hoje para Calgary.
Os locais mais altos da província de Alberta, podem registrar acumulados de neve de até 30 cm.
A neve também ocorre nas partes altas de Montana, EUA.





















Montana, EUA






Fotos: @Kimmiee_P, @CFL, @WeatherNation, @jpmwd e @inam_net


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Dois tornados confirmados.
Um está no chão ao norte de Akron, OH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Ao vivo:
http://www.wkyc.com/videos/homepage/2014/09/10/3311833/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cei3uGi1nFU


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 22:54)

Tornado pode atingir Shalersville, OH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 23:05)

Sem informações de danos até o momento de Shalersville, OH.
Tornado está atingindo Hiram, OH.


----------



## hurricane (11 Set 2014 às 13:09)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Ontem além dos reports de vento forte e granizo, tivemos 6 tornados, incluindo um EF0 em St. Louis, MO.  Hoje os risco seguem os mesmos de ontem e o tempo severo pode afetar Ohio, Indiana, Missouri, Arkansas, Michigan e Illinois.
> 
> Acumulados de neve de até 15 cm trouxe problemas hoje para Calgary.
> Os locais mais altos da província de Alberta, podem registrar acumulados de neve de até 30 cm.
> ...



A neve começa cedo na América do Norte! Se a Europa tiver outra Inverno quente como o ano passado e sem neve, bem que se pode dizer que o tempo anda todo descontrolado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Set 2014 às 21:41)

Ontem tivemos 5 tornados reportados. Não se relata graves danos ou feridos devido as tempestades.

Nevou hoje nos estados americanos de Washington, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Dakotas e Minnesota. Em alguns locais o acumulado para a época foi significativo. A neve deve cair hoje também em cidades do Colorado, incluindo Denver. O frio também pode ser significativo para época.






Rapid City, Dakota do Sul










Lead, Dakota do Sul





Custer, SD





Spearfish, SD





Fotos: @bakerspazing, @RapidCityRegEng, @wxSpinner89, @hgavilan, @avenhutt e NWSRapidCity


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2014 às 23:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2014 às 05:15)

Apesar de não haver nem mesmo um "Slight risk" em vigor ontem nos EUA, 3 tornados foram reportados no estado de Minnesota, causando danos em áreas rurais. Granizo e ventos fortes também foram reportados em outros estados americanos.





Kevin Mahoney


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Set 2014 às 22:13)

O mau tempo tem afetado  já faz alguns dias os estados do oeste dos EUA. 
O mau tempo está agora afetando a região das Grandes Planícies e deve trazer ventos fortes, granizo, acumulados de chuva significativos e tornados. 
O ápice desse surto de mau tempo deve ocorrer na quarta e o estado do Kansas é o local com maior possibilidade de tornados, de acordo com as rodadas de hoje. 
Caso ocorra algo significativo, posto aqui.

Uma onda de frio deve chegar nesse próximo final de semana e causar forte queda nas temperaturas na região de Mountain States e no Meio-oeste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 20:46)

Na segunda e terça, tivemos 3 tornados reportados, além de vários reports de granizo e ventos fortes.  
Hoje e amanhã são os dois dias com maior possibilidade de tornados, porém os maiores riscos são granizo grande e ventos fortes.
Um _tornado watch_ está em vigor neste momento para KS, OK e MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 20:39)

Em relação ao tempo severo nos EUA, houve cerca de 4 tornados relatados. A maioria dos reports foi de ventos fortes e granizo. Uma onda de frio já começa a influenciar o tempo no Meio-Oeste dos EUA. Chicago registrou leve queda de neve hoje, o que coloca 2014, como terceiro ano que mais cedo nevou, perdendo apenas de 1928 e 1942, quando a primeira neve caiu em 25 de setembro.

Fotos: @MeganHennen, @ihatei35, @ Joesanfelippofc, @YanickaL
Estados Wisconsin e Minnesota


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2014 às 17:10)

A Califórnia experienciou uma onde de calor nos últimos dias:



> An autumn heat wave that is roasting California is expected to reach its peak on Saturday, raising concerns about wildfires and power outages.
> 
> As high temperatures were ranging from the low 100s in southern California to the 90s in the normally more temperate San Francisco Bay Area on Friday, National Weather Service forecasters warned that some high-temperature records could fall on Saturday.
> 
> They said LA’s Woodland Hills neighbourhood could surpass 108F (42C).



Guardian

Dentro de 60 dias, algumas zonas do norte e centro da Califórnia podem ficar sem água:



> A growing number of communities in central and northern California could end up without water in 60 days due to the Golden state’s prolonged drought.
> 
> There are now a dozen of small communities in Central and Northern California relying on a single source of water – which has the water resources board concerned they will not have any at all in two months’ time.



RT

A excessiva exploração dos aquíferos é, aliás, um problema nacional lá (e também mundial):





USGS

Os prejuízos já vão em 2,2 mil milhões de dólares:



> The drought has already caused $2.2 billion in damages
> 
> By this metric, this year's drought in California is now the worst since records began in 1895, eclipsing the previous "worst-ever" drought in 1958-59.



Yahoo

Por fim, e à boa maneira americana em que a imagem é tudo (especialmente num estado 'elitista' como a Califórnia). Se não há água, pinta-se o relvado:











> The historic drought that has scorched California and forced residents to conserve water or face stiff fines has also created a business opportunity for a unique subset of entrepreneurs: lawn spray-painters.
> 
> For about $300, the New York Times reports, homeowners can transform their sun-baked brown lawns into lush, bright shades of green. According to the Times, "there are dozens of lawn paint options available, from longer-lasting formulas typically used on high-traffic turf such as ballparks and golf courses, to naturally derived products that rely on a highly concentrated pigment."



Yahoo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Do dia 1º de Outubro até ontem tivemos 24 tornados reportados nos EUA.
Houve também centenas de reports de ventos fortes e granizo.
Houve danos em alguns locais e cerca de 2 pessoas ficaram feridas.

Um surto de tempo severo está se iniciando hoje.
Os maiores risco são ventos fortes e granizo, porém tornados também são esperados, principalmente amanhã, quando não se descarta alguns fortes.

Tornados registrados alguns dias atrás.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 07:00)

Uma linha de instabilidade já afeta a parte central do Texas e Oklahoma e deve continuar avançando, podendo provocar chuvas de granizo, ventos fortes e alguns tornados durante madrugada/manhã na região sócio-econômica de "Arklatexoma".


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 07:39)

RISCO MODERADO emitido para partes do Arkansas, Missouri, Louisiana, Tennessee, Kentucky, Illinois e Mississippi.
As principais ameaças são ventos fortes e tornados, podendo alguns serem fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 19:29)

O risco moderado foi ampliado e o potencial tornádico aumentado para 15%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 19:32)

Alguns tornados já foram confirmados.
Em Ashdown, Arkansas uma pessoa morreu e quatro ficaram feridas devido a um tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Milhares estão sem energia neste momento.
Danos causados por ventos fortes foram registrados no TX, OK, MO, AR, LA.
Já tivemos dezenas de avisos de tornados, mas felizmente poucos tornados ocorreram.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Neste momento 4 _Tornado Watch_ estão em vigor.






EDIT: 5, um acaba de ser emitido para Louisiana.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2014 às 20:54)

13 anos de seca na Califórnia numa animação:






WC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 22:40)

8 tornados reportados até o momento.
Felizmente, está bem mais calmo do que era previsto pelos modelos.

 Ramer, TN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 23:48)

Surto de tempo severo em andamento: +50 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 9 tornados relatados e uma morte)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 03:30)

Surto de tempo severo em andamento: 80 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 12 tornados relatados e uma morte)

Moweaqua, IL @wcia3derick


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 07:19)

Surto de tempo severo em andamento: 100 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 15 tornados relatados e uma morte).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 17:54)

O mau tempo nos EUA, já perdeu intensidade, mas alguns tornados, chuvas fortes, granizo e ventos fortes ainda podem ser registrados nas próximas 24 horas.
 Foram mais de 100 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 17 tornados relatados e uma morte).


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 10:48)

Clickar (no preto) pra ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Vai haver molho grosso nos próximos dias no Alasca. Não é propriamente uma situação vulgar ou nada mesmo.

The storm appears to have the eye of a hurricane, though that far north it will be labeled an "extratropical storm." According to our news story, the strongest storm in this part of the world was measured at 925 millibars. The map above and below, from the U.S. GFS model, puts the central pressure at 926 mb, though some model runs last night dipped as low as 918 mb!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...torm-in-the-world-to-approach-alaska/36942007






Já se encontra no TOP 5.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

A carta é linda.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2014 às 09:35)

Que "besta"!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2014 às 10:21)




----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2014 às 11:11)

Será o início de "O dia depois de amanhã"?! 

Fantástica imagem de satélite.
Uma tempestade destas tem a capacidade de mexer com a dinâmica atmosférica a milhares de km do seu centro.
A frente da tempestade percorre milhares de Km desde a latitude 60 até à latitude 30. Brutal!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Será o início de "O dia depois de amanhã"?!



Eu pensei exactamente o mesmo . Em principio daqui a uns 10 dias se tanto isto vai ter impacto também na Europa.


----------



## hurricane (9 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Porque é que na Europa nunca temos episódios destes de frio?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

hurricane disse:


> Porque é que na Europa nunca temos episódios destes de frio?



Isto não é propriamente um episódio de frio, é uma depressão que outrora já foi um tufão, o tufão Nuri que ao progredir para NE se transformou numa depressão bastante cavada.

6 de Novembro.


----------



## bigfire (9 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Quais poderá acontecer exatamente nas zonas que serão atingidas?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

bigfire disse:


> Quais poderá acontecer exatamente nas zonas que serão atingidas?



Muito vento chuva e forte ondulação. Eles já estão habituados, embora este já seja algo extremamente invulgar provavelmente a entrar para a história, mas é pelo valor de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 20:48)

Uma imagem de 4 de Novembro do tufão Nuri.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 23:06)

Para entender um pouco melhor o que se vai passar nos próximos dias e o facto de estar tanto calor em Chicago por exemplo, onde as temperaturas têm estado 4 a 5 graus acima do que é normal vão mandar um tombo precisamente nessa ordem .


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Parece que a coisa já desagravou bastante, neste momento está assim. O mínimo de pressão até agora foi 928,9 hpa embora seja estimativa, não chega aos valores de 1977 onde se atingiu os 925 hpa. Mas não deixa de ser um belo bicho .






On Saturday morning, U.S. time, the low was analyzed by NOAA to have a pressure of 924 millibars. The National Weather Service in Anchorage said the storm may be one of the five deepest extratropical (non-tropical) low pressure systems on record in the North Pacific, as determined by minimum pressure.

However, the 924-millibar analysis is an estimate. The lowest pressure directly measured in this storm was 929.8 millibars at a buoy northwest of Attu in the far western Aleutians. This is not as low as the pressures measured in a similar storm on October 25, 1977, when a record-setting 925-millibar pressure reading was recorded on a ship docked at Dutch Harbor, Alaska. Two other storms have produced directly-measured pressures lower than 929.8 millibars over the extratropical North Pacific.

The buoy measurement this past weekend was not right in the center of the storm, based on wind speeds and directions measured at the buoy. Hence, NOAA estimated the central pressure at 924 millibars.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/bering-sea-superstorm-alaska-aleutians-20141105


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Realmente essa tempestade e do nivel do Dia depois de amanha !!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2014 às 02:59)

A onda de frio já está adentrando a região Metropolitana de OKC neste momento e deve continuar avançando em direção ao sul e leste dos EUA.
10 estados americanos tiveram registro de queda de neve hoje, sendo que os maiores acumulados chegam aproximadamente aos 40 cm. 











Denver, Colorado











Cambridge, Minnesota






Clearwater, MN






Fotos: @chrisdbianchi, @smartinWX, @koryhartman e @Stormrushdotnet


----------



## actioman (11 Nov 2014 às 10:28)

Em Duluth no Minnesota.


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

actioman disse:


> Em Duluth no Minnesota.


Estes vídeos normalmente são uma comédia, porque ninguém toma precauções para este tipo de situação, como usar correntes


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Nov 2014 às 04:57)

Normalmente em países com Invernos rigorosos, os veículos têm de circular com pneus com 'picos' de aço. Na Europa é assim, pelo menos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Nov 2014 às 03:46)

Os acumulados de neve chegam a 107 cm em algumas áreas do norte dos EUA.
As menores mínimas no país podem se aproximar dos -35ºC.

Denver registrou ontem uma das menores máximas para essa época do ano desde o começo dos registros na cidade, a máxima foi de apenas -10,0ºC.
Hoje a cidade pode ter uma das menores mínimas para Novembro da história, a previsão e de mínimas entre -21ºC/-24ºC na região metropolitana de Denver.

O frio que já chega até o norte do México e deve avançar em direção ao leste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Tinha pegado os dados da OGIMET, mas esqueci que ainda era 21h por lá e os dados ainda estavam incompletos.
Os -10,0ºC de máxima era de 21h (UTC) do dia 11. 

Corrigindo então: -14.4 / -25.6, foi a variação da temperatura ontem em Denver.
Segunda menor mínima da história em Novembro para Denver, perde para -27,7ºC em 29/11/1877.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Nov 2014 às 03:37)

Casper, WY registrou a menor mínima desde o começo dos registros para Novembro, ontem fez -32,8ºC.
Houston, TX teve mínima de 2,2ºC e pode negativar hoje, porém não deve ameaçar o recorde de -7ºC para Novembro.
Nova Orleans, LA teve mínima de 5ºC e alguns locais do norte da Flórida de 4ºC.

Maior acumulado de neve até o momento foi de 1,3 metros em Gile, WI.















@LeanLion20,  JeffLast


----------



## hurricane (14 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Olho para estas imagens e penso que o Inverno europeu é cada vez mais uma seca!!! O frio e a neve emigraram para a América do Norte. Que mega azar!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 03:21)

Quase 40% do território norte-americano está coberto pela neve.
O destaque ontem foi para a neve nos estados de Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas e norte do Texas.
Em Wichita, KS, desde 1974, não nevava tanto em um começo de temporada. O acumulado na cidade chega próximo dos 5 cm.
Em Norman, OK, o acumulado chega próximo dos 9 cm em alguns locais da cidade.

*KS*






OK























*TX*






*Ark*







*Chicago*







@chemdocmommy, @mikeseidel, @RRstormchasers, @4029Angela, @reedtimmerTVN, @OldSkewl e @Lilmzsunschyne


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 03:23)

Nos estados da Louisiana e Mississippi, destaque para as tempestades.
Até o momento três tornados reportados e alguns danos.
Amanhã o tempo severo pode afetar os estados da Flórida e Geórgia.

16/11





17/11


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

Aproximadamente 10 tornados foram relatados desde ontem.
Estragos foram relatados nos estados da Louisiana, Mississippi, Flórida e Geórgia.
As Carolinas do Norte e Sul também podem registrar tempestades hoje. 
Duas pessoas ficaram feridas devido a um tornado na Flórida.

Flórida










Geórgia





@WMBBTyler e @KatelynHeck


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

50.4% do território norte-americano está coberto pela neve.






Fort Thomas, Kentucky
Gina Wimsatt 





Middletown,Ohio
@PrintsAMillion





Corydon, Indiana
@sacwoo  





Jerusalem, Arkansas
@GregDeeWeather





Calumet, OK
@tornado_dave


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 02:51)

_Lake-effect snow_ está ocorrendo neste momento na Região dos Grandes Lagos.
Em Buffalo houve ocorrência de _Thundersnow_.

Lackawanna, NY
http://instagram.com/p/vhkbX3lfoV/

Buffalo, NY
http://instagram.com/p/vhhu_BFfjq/?modal=true

West Seneca, NY
@sabres42992





Buffalo, NY
@tludwigphoto





Allendale, MI
(AO VIVO): http://148.61.63.226/view/viewer_index.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 03:06)

Thundersnow in Lancaster: 
https://vine.co/v/O53wQaQmdhg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 03:13)

Aproximadamente 12 tornados reportados nas últimas 48 horas, sendo que 4 já foram confirmados.
Dois ocorreram na Louisiana, onde as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento, um EF1 no Mississippi e um EF2 na Flórida. 

O tornado EF2 percorreu uma distância de aproximadamente 36 km, sendo o tornado com maior distância percorrida desde 2007 no estado. 
Felizmente afetou apenas áreas rurais e áreas prisionais.

As pesquisas estão em andamento e mais tornados podem ser confirmados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Lancaster, NY. 
 Tara Schwab 





Lancaster, NY. 
 @jeffschaef





Buffalo , NY.
Celina Velasquez





Buffalo , NY.
Nicole Milligan





Buffalo , NY.
@RMGentz 





Alden, NY. 
 Shannon L Roetzer





Buffalo , NY.
@NewsRadio930


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 16:47)

Town Line, NY.
Daun Buno






West Seneca, New York.
Shannon's Sugar Club





West Seneca, New York.
Deborah Schaub‎





Pappa Fatts‎


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 16:52)

Lancaster, NY/Buffalo , NY.





















@Smag81, @bflosnowangel, @h_pierce e Melanie Walgate


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

West Seneca, NY.










Mike Schnorr e @WestphalDavid


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Town Line, NY.
> Daun Buno
> 
> 
> ...





Felipe Freitas disse:


> West Seneca, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 simplesmente incrível! É uma batalha perdida contra a neve! Esta situação em meados de Novembro não é vulgar, certo?


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Lancaster, NY.
> Tara Schwab
> 
> 
> ...



 espectacular recolha de imagens! Obrigado!


----------



## bigfire (18 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> West Seneca, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só era necessário cair metadde aqui, do que caio lá. É mesmo impressionante cair assim tanta neve, e ainda estamos em novembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

StormRic disse:


> simplesmente incrível! É uma batalha perdida contra a neve! Esta situação em meados de Novembro não é vulgar, certo?


 _Lake effect snow_ costuma ocorrer na maior parte das vezes entre Outubro e Abril, porém pelo que vi, esse pode ser um dos eventos mais significativos já ocorrido em Novembro. O recorde maior queda de neve nos EUA em 24 horas está ameaçado e Buffalo pode ficar próximo do  recorde de maior acumulado de neve em uma semana que é de 2,07 metros em 2001. A previsão e de acumulados superiores a 1,75 metros nesta semana. A guarda nacional foi chamada, para ajudar a população.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

Sul de Cheektowaga, NY registra aproximadamente 152 cm de neve neste momento e segue nevando entre 7-10 cm a cada hora, o que pode fazer o registro de maior acumulado de neve em 24 horas dos EUA ser ameaçado. 
O recorde atual pertence a Silver Lake, Colorado, 193 cm entre 14-15 de Abril de 1921.

Cheektowaga, NY
https://twitter.com/richpawlew3/media


----------



## bigfire (18 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Sul de Cheektowaga, NY registra aproximadamente 152 cm de neve neste momento e segue nevando entre 7-10 cm a cada hora, o que pode fazer o registro de maior acumulado de neve em 24 horas dos EUA ser ameaçado.
> O recorde atual pertence a Silver Lake, Colorado, 193 cm entre 14-15 de Abril de 1921.
> 
> Cheektowaga, NY
> https://twitter.com/richpawlew3/media



Eu sei que apesar dessa neve ser toda muito bonita, mas já imaginaram os problemas que causa, pessoas sem ir ao trabalho, nem quero pensar a nivel de emergência médicas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

bigfire disse:


> Eu sei que apesar dessa neve ser toda muito bonita, mas já imaginaram os problemas que causa, pessoas sem ir ao trabalho, nem quero pensar a nivel de emergência médicas.


Verdade, estava vendo uma notícia e a única forma de socorrerem alguém é a pé, como foi feito com um senhor agora à noite. 
Todos carros de bombeiros e polícia não conseguem sair do local. 
Oito bombeiros andaram 1,6 km carregando um senhor hoje para um hospital.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Enquanto em algumas áreas da Região Metropolitana de Buffalo tem cerca de 1,5 metros de neve, outras com pouco menos de 10 km de distância tem no máximo 10 cm de neve acumulada. 

Buffalo , NY.









@royamura e Baron Samedi


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 02:26)

West Seneca





Buffalo









Jessica Marie, @tino84 e Thomas Montgomery


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 02:53)

Mínimas de ontem (18).











O frio deve melhorar um pouco no final de semana, mas retorna no começo da próxima semana.
No final de semana, o tempo severo pode voltar a afetar o sul dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 04:03)

4 mortes confirmadas no estado de Nova York.
Além de acidentes, há registro de infartos por excesso de esforço físico para retirada da neve.
Em alguns locais, portas e janelas já não suportam o peso da neve.

Cheektowaga, NY 
@GregPollak


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 04:06)

10 tornados confirmados entre 16 e 17 de Novembro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 04:28)

bigfire disse:


> Eu sei que apesar dessa neve ser toda muito bonita, mas já imaginaram os problemas que causa, pessoas sem ir ao trabalho, nem quero pensar a nivel de emergência médicas.



É um verdadeiro pesadelo. Não fazemos ideia do que é viver nestas condições, basicamente as pessoas estão presas nas suas casas, em especial os idosos. Como fazem se precisam de alguma coisa de abastecimentos, emergências etc? Se não se tiverem precavido com mantimentos suficientes é dramático.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 14:35)

O registro de maior acumulado de neve em 24 horas dos EUA pode ser ameaçado. Há informações, ainda não confirmadas, que alguns subúrbios de Buffalo, registram acumulados bem próximos do recorde atual que pertence a Silver Lake, Colorado, 193 cm entre 14-15 de Abril de 1921. Esse pode ser o maior acumulado de neve em 24 horas em uma área povoada.

Buffalo / Cheektowaga /Lackawanna, NY. 


























@JayMcKee74, @KaliWilkowski,  Sarah Peckham,  @heatheramezz


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

West Seneca, NY


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

Foram confirmadas 5 mortes.

Buffalo / Cheektowaga /Lackawanna, NY 

























@JeffWestley,  @buffnic1, @WNYGoo,  @ddreamer38


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2014 às 17:36)




----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Explicação do evento:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Mais um time lapse do Lake Effect


Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/WeatherHanrahan?fref=photo


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...parts-New-York-state.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2014 às 00:46)

Como é que é possível pelo segundo ano consecutivo os EUA levarem com tanta neve e frio. A Europa nem uma pontinha!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2014 às 03:14)

Round 2.  
Nas próximas 36 horas são esperados entre 60-100 cm de neve para a Região Metropolitana de Buffalo – Niagara Falls. 
Além do estado de Nova York, acumulados de neve significativos também estão ocorrendo no Michigan.
 Há pouco foi reportado Thundersnow em Niagara Falls. 
Número de mortos subiu para 7.



































@duggan_liz e @DerekGeePhoto


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Nov 2014 às 07:17)

Caraca o lake efect snow e muito bonito mesmo em


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Nov 2014 às 03:33)

A neve acumula 2,15 metros em Hamburg, NY. 
Alguns locais a neve chega ao segundo andar de prédios. 
O número de mortos chega a 10.
A partir de sábado a neve para e o frio diminui, podendo fazer até 15ºC na segunda, o que pode provocar o derretimento de toda a neve e causar enchentes. 

 Lackawanna NY @yemensoccerclu1





 Hamburg, NY @mikebettes





 Buffalo, NY @DerekGeePhoto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Nov 2014 às 03:48)

No sul dos EUA, há risco de tornados, granizo, chuvas e ventos fortes durante todo o final de semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

Sexta e sábado tivemos registros de ventos fortes e granizo.
Hoje um_ "ENHANCED RISK_" está em vigor para Sul do Alabama, Panhandle da Flórida, centro e sul da Geórgia e leste das Carolinas.
Tornados, ventos e chuvas fortes são as maiores ameaças.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

Os EUA nos próximos anos deverão ter graves deficiências na previsão meteorológica devido ao envelhecimento dos satélites:



> Unless it acts quickly, the U.S. faces the likelihood of a "catastrophic" reduction in weather and climate data starting in 2016, resulting in less reliable weather and climate forecasts, a federally-commissioned review panel said on Thursday.
> 
> The review team, which was comprised of veterans of the weather, space, and aerospace industries, found that the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) has made progress fixing major problems in its satellite programs since the last outside review was completed in 2012, but that the agency has not done enough to mitigate the impacts of a satellite data gap.
> 
> ...



TWC

Os satélites são fulcrais na previsão, tomando como exemplo o ECWMF e a Sandy:






NOAA

O futuro será _low-cost_. Até nos satélites meteorológicos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

NWS emitiu 14 tornado WARNINGS das 12:01 até 17:18 EST.
Possíveis danos causados por tornados, foram relatados no sul do Alabama e região central da Geórgia.











@CodyJH2013 e @knight_gt


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2014 às 15:02)

Relativamente à Califórnia, o tempo extremo persiste. Nos últimos dias caíram chuvas fortes:


A seca atual é a pior dos últimos *1200* anos. Já ultrapassou o Dust Bowl:



> The update shows the state's drought status was unchanged from the previous week, meaning 55 percent of the state still is considered in the most extreme category of drought while 99.7 percent remains in moderate drought or worse.



Fox News



> Record rains fell in California this week. They’re not enough to change the course of what scientists are now calling the region’s worst drought in at least 1,200 years.
> 
> Just how bad has California’s drought been? Modern measurements already showed it’s been drier than the 1930s dustbowl, worse than the historic droughts of the 1970s and 1980s. That's not all. New research going back further than the Viking conquests in Europe still can't find a drought as bad as this one.



Bloomberg


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

Mais uma tempestade irá assolar a Califórnia:



> As much as 8 inches of rain could fall on coastal mountains over a 24-hour period starting late Wednesday, the National Weather Service said. Ski resorts in the northern Sierra Nevada could get more than 2 feet of snow.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



AP


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2014 às 22:34)




----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2014 às 17:40)




----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2014 às 02:48)

Tornado atinge zona Sul de Los Angeles, o que é bastaste raro:

http://ktla.com/2014/12/12/tornado-strikes-south-l-a-neighborhood-rips-roof-off-building-residents/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2014 às 05:09)

Fenómeno raro no Grand Canyon cria manto branco com nuvens

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...-no-Grand-Canyon-cria-manto-branco-com-nuvens


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2014 às 17:20)




----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Fenómeno raro no Grand Canyon cria manto branco com nuvens
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...-no-Grand-Canyon-cria-manto-branco-com-nuvens



Para complementar:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 04:11)

Ontem tivemos reports de ventos fortes e granizo, além de dois tornados, um no Kansas e outro em Oklahoma. 
Não houve danos significativos.



2014 se encaminha para ser o ano com menor quantidade de tornados desde 1953, quando os registros se tornaram mais confiáveis.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 18:24)

Oklahoma se encaminha para registrar o ano com menor quantidade de tornados desde que os registros se tornaram mais confiáveis. 
Até o momento houve apenas 16 tornados no estado. 
O recorde atual pertence ao ano de 1988, quando apenas 17 tornados foram registrados do estado.





http://www.srh.noaa.gov/oun/?n=tornadodata-ok-2014


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Dez 2014 às 05:36)

Será uma tempestade bem significativa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Dez 2014 às 05:37)

Entre 23/24 de Dezembro há risco de tempo severo no _Deep South_.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

Tempestades afetam desde cedo a Costa do Golfo dos Estados Unidos. 
Ventos fortes e tornados são as maiores ameaças.

Ventos fortes





Tornados





Um alerta de tornado está em vigor para parte dos estados da Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama e Texas.
Alguns avisos de tornados estão em vigor neste momento na Louisiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

Surto de tempo severo em andamento: +10 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 02 tornados relatados).
Danos causados por um possível tornado, foram reportados em Amite City, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:17)

Supercélula que causou um possível tornado em Amite City, LA está se aproximando de Columbia, MS. 
Aviso de tornado está em vigor.

Outro alerta de tornado pode ser emitido nas próximas horas para parte da Flórida e Alabama.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:22)

Provável tornado ao sul de Columbia, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:28)

Tornado confirmado ao sul de Columbia, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Grande e extremamente perigoso tornado perto Columbia, MS.
Há relatos de detritos caindo do céu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

Tornado Grande, envolto em chuva e extremamente perigoso se movendo em direção a Sumrall e Sanford, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:45)

Caçador de tempestades Brandon Clement reportando danos condizentes com tornado EF1/EF2 ao sul de Columbia. 
Outro caçador de tempestades, relata pessoas presas em suas casas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Relatos de alguns veículos capotados ao sul de Columbia, MS.
Emissora WDAM relata que há feridos.
Há relatos de detritos caindo do céu no oeste de Hattiesburg, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

Danos em Amite City, LA causados por um possível tornado.
@ashleyrWWL






Tempestade segue apresentando rotação, porém não há confirmação de um tornado. 
Um aviso de tornado segue em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 21:27)

Amite City, LA










Columbia, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

Danos foram reportados próximos de Ellisville, MS.
Uma nuvem funil está sendo reportada neste momento próximo de Laurel, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 22:07)

Um tornado tocou solo rapidamente ao norte de Laurel, MS, causando danos e deixando feridos.
Pessoas estão sendo resgatadas neste momento, pois parte do Walmart em Columbia desabou.
Surto de tempo severo em andamento: +20 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 09 tornados relatados). 

Columbia, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

Possível tornado em Ellisville, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 22:20)

@ tychistorm

Laurel, MS





Columbia, MS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

Dois mortos e dezenas de feridos em Columbia, MS de acordo com a WDAM.
 @MS_TeresaM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 22:45)

Columbia, MS
@HaskelBiz


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

Número de mortos subiu para 4, sendo 2 em Columbia, MS e 2 em Laurel, MS.
Fotos: WDAM TV


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Tempestades apresentando rotação próximo de Port St. Joe, Flórida e Clanton, Alabama.
Prefeito ordenou um toque de recolher para Columbia, MS e a cidade e o condado em que ela se localiza,  declararam estado de emergência.
Laurel, MS também decretou estado de emergência.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 03:00)

Heidelberg, MS
Foto: John Carter


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 03:01)

Surto de tempo severo em andamento: +20 avisos de tornados emitidos (pelo menos 14 tornados relatados).

A supercélula que gerou os tornados mortais no Mississippi, percorreu um caminho de aproximadamente 193 km.
Possível caminho percorrido:






Há risco de chuvas fortes e inundações em algumas cidades na Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama e Flórida. Tallahassee já registrou mais de 200 mm.

Na Geórgia ventos fortes e breves e fracos tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Pesquisas já estão em andamento.

Columbia, MS classificado preliminarmente como EF3.
Tornado em Laurel, MS e Amite City, LA classificados como EF2.
Um tornado EF1 foi confirmado hoje de manhã na Carolina do Norte.

Depois, quando as pesquisas acabarem posto a quantidade e força dos tornados, porém só deve sair em Janeiro.

Columbia, MS
Existe há possibilidade de ser EF4, mas o mais provável e que fique classificado como _high-end_ EF3.
















Laurel, MS






Fotos: @NWSJacksonMS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2014 às 03:17)

9 tornados foram confirmados entre 23/24 de Dezembro. 
Os tornados ocorreram nos estados da Louisiana, Mississippi, Geórgia e Carolina do Norte. 
Quatro pessoas morreram e mais de 50 ficaram feridas. 
Pesquisa dos dois tornados na Geórgia ainda não foi concluída.

1 EF3, 2 EF2, 1 EF1, 3 EF0, 2 EF?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 03:50)

Número de mortos pelos tornados entre 23/24 de Dezembro subiu para 5. 
Foram confirmados 10 tornados: 5 EF0, 2 EF1, 2 EF2 e 1 EF3.

Las Vegas pode ter neve entre 31/12 e 01/01.
Última vez que nevou no ano novo foi em 1974.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 20:47)

5 pessoas ficaram feridas depois que um tornado atingiu hoje a cidade de Valdosta, GA.
Foto 1: Aakash Patel.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 20:58)

A estimativa dos modelos e que a pressão fique entre 1058 e 1062 mbar na manhã desta terça no estado de Montana, chegando próximo do recorde de maior pressão nos EUA que é de 1064 mbar, ocorrida em Miles City, Montana, em 24 de dezembro de 1983


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2014 às 03:23)

Valdosta


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2014 às 12:58)

Tornado em Columbia, MS


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 21:09)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tornado em Columbia, MS



 é preciso ser louco para esperar até ao último momento antes de se abrigar. Sobreviveu por sorte, podia ter sido logo atingido por projéteis.

Obrigado pela partilha, excelente recolha em todos os assuntos, como sempre! Abraço!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Abr 2015 às 00:35)

Boas!

Durante esta semana estou em Seattle
Deixo aqui umas fotos que fiz há pouco:



Seattle_7Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_7Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_7Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seattle_7Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
Mal olhei para esta torre, vi logo a Estação meteorológica instalada no topo


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Grande viagem!  E não está a chover nessas fotos, fantástico! 
Aproveita, é uma bela cidade, localizada num sítio fantástico e com uma envolvente ainda mais!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

https://i.imgur.com/CxFSZlt.gifv

Brutal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

Vento derruba vagões de trem de viaduto em Nova Orleans:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 02:46)

NWS Fort Worth confirmou 11 tornados EF0 no Domingo no Texas.
Todos os tornados felizmente se mantiveram em áreas rurais e não causaram muitos danos. 
Houve também o registro de um microburst.







Não houve o registro de grandes tornados como relataram alguns _Storm Chasers_.
Nessa foto abaixo, o que parece ser um grande tornado e uma enorme_ wall cloud _muito próxima do solo, que devido a vegetação e também por estar de noite, acabou confundindo os_ Storm Chasers_.






Entre domingo e segunda tivemos também 3 EF1 e 2 EF0 na Louisiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 07:48)

Abril deve terminar com 178 tornados reportados, porém vale ressaltar que o número de tornados confirmados normalmente é menor, já que alguns tornados podem ser reportados mais de uma vez.
Até o momento tivemos ~ 113 confirmados, abaixo da média (91-10) de 155.
Esses próximos dias devem ser calmos, com o tempo severo retornando depois de 5 de Maio.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 18:30)

*Warm oceans caused hottest Dust Bowl years in 1934/36*

http://phys.org/news/2015-05-oceans...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

No Domingo tivemos os dois primeiros tornados do mês de Maio, um ocorreu em Iowa e outro no estado de Nebraska, ambos fracos e breves. 
Ontem tivemos um tornado fraco e breve reportado no Kansas.

Até o próximo domingo pelo menos, podemos ter o registro de ventos fortes, granizo e tornados todos os dias, se concentrando principalmente nos estados do Texas, Kansas, Oklahoma e Nebraska. 
Quarta, Sábado e Domingo são os dias com maior possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> No Domingo tivemos os dois primeiros tornados do mês de Maio, um ocorreu em Iowa e outro no estado de Nebraska, ambos fracos e breves.
> Ontem tivemos um tornado fraco e breve reportado no Kansas.
> 
> Até o próximo domingo pelo menos, podemos ter o registro de ventos fortes, granizo e tornados todos os dias, se concentrando principalmente nos estados do Texas, Kansas, Oklahoma e Nebraska.
> Quarta, Sábado e Domingo são os dias com maior possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados.



Sábado à noite já lá estaremos!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 05:13)

7 tornados reportados hoje, com alguns danos relatados no Novo México.
Algumas imagens dos tornados ocorridos nesta terça:

Sunni Davidson,  Bruce Guacher, Tempest Tours, David Drummond's e Brandon Sullivan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 05:14)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 20:30)

Granizo grande, tornados e ventos fortes podem ocorrer hoje no Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas e Nebraska. 
Há risco de tornados fortes.






Dois alertas de tornados estão em vigor neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

Tornado confirmado próximo de  Ellsworth, KS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 20:38)

Minutos atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 20:59)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Cyril, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:03)

Ao vivo: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mai 2015 às 21:04)

Fantásticos apontamentos Felipe Freitas.  Deixo só o lembrete de que está a colocar mensagens no tópico de seguimento dos USA de 2014 e há um de 2015


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

Obrigado pelo aviso, confesso que não tinha reparado. 
Vou quotar as mensagens no tópico correto.


----------

